# #200 Do ya still love to drivel, well do ya??



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 4, 2016)

Quack, did you spend the night last night with K.T. ???

The burning question is.....DID she teach you a few new tricks or DID you teach her some new tricks ????

Inquiring minds want to know !!!!   


ps:  I have to agree, this lady just has a real sexy look to her and I really do like her too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2016)

Trix are for kids




tricks not so much.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, did you spend the night last night with K.T. ???
> 
> The burning question is.....DID she teach you a few new tricks or DID you teach her some new tricks ????
> 
> ...





Sockbro, Ima thankin that KT might be one 'o dem Lesbanese, but then, we are too.   Guessing one of us could change her persuasion ??


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2016)

Mornin y'all.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2016)

Morning , brand new driveler up in here! Hope no one blew away Friday or Sat.!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2016)

snnnnnifffffffffff, yep, love that new driveler smell............ the bacon ain't bad neither!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2016)

Keebs said:


> snnnnnifffffffffff, yep, love that new driveler smell............ the bacon ain't bad neither!





daangit, LilN ya killin me.  I can smell it!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 4, 2016)

thats not nice to tease fatfolks Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> daangit, LilN ya killin me.  I can smell it!!!





mudracing101 said:


> thats not nice to tease fatfolks Keebs.


you lub it, admit it............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2016)

Keebs said:


> snnnnnifffffffffff, yep, love that new driveler smell............ the bacon ain't bad neither!





daangit, LilN ya killin me.  I can smell it!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2016)

Crap, I said it twice.   Ended up cooking Dawn some slab bacon, scrambled eggz and biscuits,  we ain't 'pose to be eatin biscuits...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2016)

Crap, I said it twice.   Ended up cooking Dawn some slab bacon, scrambled eggz and biscuits,  we ain't 'pose to be eatin biscuits...


Gonna take a nap and go look at a truck..


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> daangit, LilN ya killin me.  I can smell it!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> daangit, LilN ya killin me.  I can smell it!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, I said it twice.   Ended up cooking Dawn some slab bacon, scrambled eggz and biscuits,  we ain't 'pose to be eatin biscuits...





Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, I said it twice.   Ended up cooking Dawn some slab bacon, scrambled eggz and biscuits,  we ain't 'pose to be eatin biscuits...
> 
> 
> Gonna take a nap and go look at a truck..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, I said it twice.   Ended up cooking Dawn some slab bacon, scrambled eggz and biscuits,  we ain't 'pose to be eatin biscuits...
> 
> 
> Gonna take a nap and go look at a truck..



you quack me up with this tire kicking.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2016)

Sketti & garlic toast..........


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Sketti & garlic toast..........




I got that on the menu for Wednesday nights supper.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2016)

Crickett said:


>










gobbleinwoods said:


> you quack me up with this tire kicking.





This could be the one...


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This could be the one...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2016)

Keebs said:


>









I'm too picky, but I ain't in no hurry.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm too picky, but I ain't in no hurry.



you didn't so I quoted ya so you could say that again.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> _*I'm too picky*_, but I ain't in no hurry.


 nawww, really?


gobbleinwoods said:


> you didn't so I quoted ya so you could say that again.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 4, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Crap, I said it twice.   Ended up cooking Dawn some slab bacon, scrambled eggz and biscuits,  we ain't 'pose to be eatin biscuits...
> 
> 
> Gonna take a truck and look at a nap.   ........




Quack, I fixed it for you.    





Hooked On Quack said:


> This could be the one...




Are you sure that you might want this one????  






Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm too picky, but I ain't in no hurry.




Quack, I tried to tell you earlier today that SHE was already married and her husband was so big and tall that he had to duck his head just to get through an 8 ft doorway !!!!  Be advised that he also has been known to carry at least two Glocks with him all of the time too.    

Now, one more time......are you sure that SHE is the one that you want ??????  







kmckinnie said:


>




Apparently kmckinnie knows you pretty well !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2016)

pretty day out there.  little windy but CoC kind of day.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> pretty day out there.  little windy but CoC kind of day.


Would rather be outside than inside this stuffy office, can't quit coughing still and co-worker is about to "freeze".....  
come on 5:00!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2016)

looky there........... it's been a while............. bacon on top!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2016)

Morning everyone


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 4, 2016)

Keebs said:


> looky there........... it's been a while............. bacon on top!



I want the bacon right next to the Duke's Mayo on a BLT.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 4, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning everyone


Evenin blood!


gobbleinwoods said:


> I want the bacon right next to the Duke's Mayo on a BLT.


you can have your Duke's, I'll take my Kraft and leave off the lettuce, just good 'ol mater & bacon oh & toasted bread, yeah, that'll work!

Later folks!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 4, 2016)

Gobblin, looks like we may half to turn Keebs over our knee to maybe convince her that DUKES is the real Mayonnaise.   That is the ONLY brand allowed in my house for the past 42 years now !!!!! 

Of course, we might have to also convince her to add a little of this onto that BLT-PP sandwich too !!!  Yep, that will add a little flavor for sure !!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 4, 2016)

Evening folks. Gonna fry up some cheekun round here shortly.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2016)

Evenin Moon. 

Finally made it home in one piece after a tough week and a brutal 21 hr day yesterday. 

You just do what you gotta do!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2016)

Gettin kind of hungry myself.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Moon.
> 
> Finally made it home in one piece after a tough week and a brutal 21 hr day yesterday.
> 
> You just do what you gotta do!



Welcome home!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 4, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin Moon.
> 
> Finally made it home in one piece after a tough week and a brutal 21 hr day yesterday.
> 
> You just do what you gotta do!




WELCOME HOME MY FRIEND !!!!!  You were missed a bunch.

Glad that you didn't get "body slammed" by mistake during trip.  Rest up and get some much needed rest.

By the way, make sure to give Ms T a hug from me !!!

Nothing like HOME for sure.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Welcome home!





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> WELCOME HOME MY FRIEND !!!!!  You were missed a bunch.
> 
> Glad that you didn't get "body slammed" by mistake during trip.  Rest up and get some much needed rest.
> 
> ...



Hello Miz Crickett and EE. Thanks for the warm welcome, it's good to be back with my GON family.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks to all of you for the thoughts and prayers for my son. They are very much appreciated.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 4, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Thanks to all of you for the thoughts and prayers for my son. They are very much appreciated.



Sure thing Nick, hated reading that for the first time this evenin. Glad to hear it sounds as if he's going to be ok.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 4, 2016)

2 mo nights


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 4, 2016)

Gotta crash Bloodbro, you and da drunkbro carry on...


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2016)

Later quack! 
About ready for a ham sammich


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2016)

3 hrs sleep ain't cutting it!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Morning. Glad you made it home safely Chief. Sounds like a tough trip this go round. Not much sleep makes for a long night Blood.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning. Glad you made it home safely Chief. Sounds like a tough trip this go round. Not much sleep makes for a long night Blood.



Morning Moon


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Sup Blood? Drunkbro do anything stupid last night?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2016)

Chief, welcome back to reality (I think it is real)

morning blood and moonbro

coffee helps with little sleep


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Good morning Gobble, thanks for the coffee this morning. EE must be catching a few more winks.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good morning Gobble, thanks for the coffee this morning. EE must be catching a few more winks.



It would appear that EE is snoozing his life away.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 5, 2016)

Good Morning to you Blood, Moonpie, and Gobblin.  Yep I tried to get an extra wink or two because I didn't get to bed until midnight.  Unfortunately, I've got about 5 hours of hard physical work to get done beginning at 8 AM this morning.

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as I definitely need some to keep me awake this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 5, 2016)

Gobblin, I left a message back in post # 31 to you and Keebs but she was heading home before she saw it I guess.  Dukes Mayonnaise is the ONLY way to go on a BLT but I thought that I would add just another ingredient to that BLT for her too.  Check it out when you get a chance as this ingredient is  somewhat unusual.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 5, 2016)

Drive by.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2016)

morning fellas! its been a long night... im ready for some sleep!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Morning Miggy. Blood get on home and get some sleep. Them turkeys are a waiting!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 5, 2016)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Good morning Crickett.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2016)

morning crickett,

biscuits, bacon and eggs a cooking here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning. Glad you made it home safely Chief. Sounds like a tough trip this go round. Not much sleep makes for a long night Blood.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, welcome back to reality (I think it is real)
> 
> morning blood and moonbro
> 
> coffee helps with little sleep



Mornin Moon and gobble/coffeebro.....sure did miss that first cup of coffee every mornin last week.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 5, 2016)

Morning everyone,,,, welcome back Chief,,,, have a good trip????


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning everyone,,,, welcome back Chief,,,, have a good trip????



Mornin and thanks Cmp. Yep sure did, but the hours get very long with sleep deprivation towards the end.

Well the beginning too, considering the late nights drinking and partying with the gang.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2016)

Gotta get the Jag ready for work.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, looks like we may half to turn Keebs over our knee to maybe convince her that DUKES is the real Mayonnaise.   That is the ONLY brand allowed in my house for the past 42 years now !!!!!
> 
> Of course, we might have to also convince her to add a little of this onto that BLT-PP sandwich too !!!  Yep, that will add a little flavor for sure !!!!!


Uuuuhhh negatory ghostrider..............

Mernin folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Uuuuhhh negatory ghostrider..............
> 
> Mernin folks!



Mmmmm.......bacon!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mmmmm.......bacon!


nom, nom, nom .............. as Snowy would say.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2016)

Truck shopping..


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2016)

Got home and commenced to cutting grass... Just finished! I've got to get a gas powered mower!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Got home and commenced to cutting grass... Just finished! I've got to get a gas powered mower!




Talked my yardman into keep doing my lawn, showed up yesterday !!! 


What are you doing up ???


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Talked my yardman into keep doing my lawn, showed up yesterday !!!
> 
> 
> What are you doing up ???



Yard work....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Shoe shopping..


fixed it for ya!


mudracing101 said:


> Hey


Hey!


blood on the ground said:


> Got home and commenced to cutting grass... Just finished! I've got to get a gas powered mower!


I'll loan ya a riding one if you'll come cut my yard............


Hooked On Quack said:


> _*Talked my yardman into keep doing my lawn,*_ showed up yesterday !!!
> 
> 
> What are you doing up ???


 walking around nekkid while he worked, huh?



blood on the ground said:


> Yard work....


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2016)

Keebs said:


> fixed it for ya!
> 
> Hey!
> 
> ...



I have no houses within sight of mine so mowing Nekkid is a option... The mailman/UPS/FEDEX might not like it if they deliver a package though....LOL!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> I have no houses within sight of mine so mowing Nekkid is a option... The mailman/UPS/FEDEX might not like it if they deliver a package though....LOL!!!


But Quack is roadside..............


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 5, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Got home and commenced to cutting grass... Just finished! I've got to get a gas powered mower!



Ain't that what goats are for,four, 4 ???

?

Saw this drivin thru Davenport this morning thought maybe someone knows what it meens????????????????????????

Theys must be lost??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 5, 2016)

LML you must have twisted a good'un to see that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2016)

Do ya?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2016)

I do.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2016)

I'll do ya . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 5, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'll do ya . .



Gonna cost ya, big boy!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 5, 2016)

Live from werk!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2016)

No body on the playground!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Morning Blood.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 6, 2016)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Moonpie, and to the rest of you sleeping drivelers.

Dang, it is kinda nipply outside this morning.  Heck, I bet most of those Master's golfers have frozen golf balls this morning!!!!!  

I need a cup or three of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee this morning just to get my heart "jump-started".


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2016)

Well it is going to be a good day.  So I thought I'd make some coffee to get it started.

EE, morning
homerbro, toomohowas
moonbro, howdy


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Morning EE, 48 degrees at 31220. Howdy Gobble thanks for the coffee.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2016)

Mernin fellerz


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2016)

Mornin blood, EE, Moon, gobble.....hope all is well.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2016)

Chief, recovered yet from the trip?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 6, 2016)

Good Morning Chief & Gobblin.  Am I the only person that has been sneezing like crazy all morning, has aggravating continuous watering eyes, screwed up sinuses that have been draining about a gallon of "yuck" down the back of my throat every few minutes it seems, and also a scratchy throat that just feels like someone is tickling it with a feather duster?????  

I am not a very Happy Camper this morning as I feel like a truck must have ran over me.  What the heck, I am even thinking about "changing my luck" by going downtown to the Discotheque Lounge and possibly enjoying some off their "Red Carpet Treatment" today !!!  

Then again, maybe I will go play some golf today.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 6, 2016)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief, recovered yet from the trip?



Yessir, I'm not nearly as stove up as I was yesterday morning. I did get out and do some work around here yesterday most of the day and worked out the kinks though.



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Chief & Gobblin.  Am I the only person that has been sneezing like crazy all morning, has aggravating continuous watering eyes, screwed up sinuses that have been draining about a gallon of "yuck" down the back of my throat every few minutes it seems, and also a scratchy throat that just feels like someone is tickling it with a feather duster?????
> 
> I am not a very Happy Camper this morning as I feel like a truck must have ran over me.  What the heck, I am even thinking about "changing my luck" by going downtown to the Discotheque Lounge and possibly enjoying some off their "Red Carpet Treatment" today !!!
> 
> Then again, maybe I will go play some golf today.



EE, not swearing by this, but something I've been doing this Spring that seems to have worked for me so far is sweeten my first cup of coffee with honey every morning. Even when cutting the grass and blowing pollen everywhere it just doesn't seem as if it has bothered me near as bad this Spring so far. Don't know if the honey had anything to do with it or not. 

Either way, we're just talking different forms of Honey.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Morning Chief and Crickett. Dang EE, that is no fun! Hope you can weather the storm! Hearing any birds this morning Blood?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Chief, my daughter starts on a regimen of local honey before the pollen gets in full swing. She said it definitely helps her. It's sure worth a try.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



Good Mornin, Miz Crickett!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Chief, my daughter starts on a regimen of local honey before the pollen gets in full swing. She said it definitely helps her. It's sure worth a try.



Yessir, that's what I've heard also. i thought I'd give it a try and it seems to have helped me. A plus is I actually like one teaspoon in my coffee.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Morning everyone,,,, I see you guys are a little chilly down there,,,, probably gonna get worse with the arctic blast this week, but maybe help with the pollen down there,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2016)

Wife scheduled direct tv to be here right inda middle of dranky drank/ nighty night time... This is horrible!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning everyone,,,, I see you guys are a little chilly down there,,,, probably gonna get worse with the arctic blast this week, but maybe help with the pollen down there,,,,



Yep, but I'm glad to see Spring return. We went from Winter to Summer for a little over a week here at first.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 6, 2016)

Mornin.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Chief & Gobblin.  Am I the only person that has been sneezing like crazy all morning, has aggravating continuous watering eyes, screwed up sinuses that have been draining about a gallon of "yuck" down the back of my throat every few minutes it seems, and also a scratchy throat that just feels like someone is tickling it with a feather duster?????
> 
> I am not a very Happy Camper this morning as I feel like a truck must have ran over me.  What the heck, I am even thinking about "changing my luck" by going downtown to the Discotheque Lounge and possibly enjoying some off their "Red Carpet Treatment" today !!!
> 
> Then again, maybe I will go play some golf today.


 nope, you ain't the only one............... I even took a benedryl last night but woke up at one coughing my head off, took some cough medicine but woke "hung over", eyes itchin, head hurtin.......... this mess is for da birds!


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


hiyasista!


Jeff C. said:


> Yessir, I'm not nearly as stove up as I was yesterday morning. I did get out and do some work around here yesterday most of the day and worked out the kinks though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna start that 2morrow!  We keep honey on hand for all kinds of things, why I didn't think to start taking some, I don't know......
Talked with my feed dealer yesterday and she said her doc had this mess for over a month, said he thought it was something brought in by one of the fronts we've had go through........... she and I both have some of the same symptoms, even going through itching problems, hers is on the palms of her hands and side of her foot, mine is on my back/shoulders.........


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.


hey tax lady!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin.



Hey. 

I got this..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Keebs said:


> nope, you ain't the only one............... I even took a benedryl last night but woke up at one coughing my head off, took some cough medicine but woke "hung over", eyes itchin, head hurtin.......... this mess is for da birds!
> 
> hiyasista!
> 
> ...



Hope it works for you as it seems to have me.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2016)

local honey is the key.   That way you are getting the local pollen.   If you know the keeper gets some wax as chewing on the wax works also or so I've told.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> local honey is the key.   That way you are getting the local pollen.   If you know the keeper gets some wax as chewing on the wax works also or so I've told.


 noted, will ask her today!

Broccoli and cheese soup wiff added brocli and bacon!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2016)

Quick nap and up and at it... Don't want to waste precious time off... I'm diggin in the yard


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Quick nap and up and at it... Don't want to waste precious time off... I'm diggin in the yard


----------



## Crickett (Apr 6, 2016)

I got a call back about my interview I had 3 weeks ago. Good news I passed my interview. Now on to the 2nd part of the interview.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 6, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I got a call back about my interview I had 3 weeks ago. Good news I passed my interview. Now on to the 2nd part of the interview.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 6, 2016)

Afternoon all, getting to be about that time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all, getting to be about that time.



Be safe tonight Quackbro... I took tonight and tomorrow night off... Spending a little time with the family!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Be safe tonight Quackbro... I took tonight and tomorrow night off... Spending a little time with the family!



Got to treat the family right.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Got to treat the family right.



Yep... Cooking some deer stew.... Watching a 
Movie... Casanova!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Be safe tonight Quackbro... I took tonight and tomorrow night off... Spending a little time with the family!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2016)

Crickett said:


>



Come on an hang out wif us


----------



## Crickett (Apr 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Come on an hang out wif us



I would but dang it I'm in my flannel pjs already.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I got a call back about my interview I had 3 weeks ago. Good news I passed my interview. Now on to the 2nd part of the interview.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 6, 2016)

Glad to hear Crickett hope you get the job


----------



## bigelow (Apr 6, 2016)

Botg needs to get out of them jammies and go hang out


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 6, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I would but dang it I'm in my flannel pjs already.





bigelow said:


> Botg needs to get out of them jammies and go hang out



Y'all should try it the birfday suite trick


----------



## Crickett (Apr 6, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Y'all should try it the birfday suite trick



Nah I'll pass on that. Lol!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 6, 2016)

bigelow said:


> Glad to hear Crickett hope you get the job



Thank you.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm hanging out right now


----------



## bigelow (Apr 6, 2016)

Not in birthday suite


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2016)

We could have a pajama party.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 6, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> We could have a pajama party.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## crackerdave (Apr 6, 2016)

Crickett said:


>



Nothin' like a good ol'  pillow fight!


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 6, 2016)

Hey,yawl!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 6, 2016)

crackerdave said:


> Hey,yawl!



Hey, Dave!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 6, 2016)

Evening Dave and Chief. Working till lunch tomorrow, then headed to the camp for our wounded veterans turkey hunt.


----------



## bigelow (Apr 6, 2016)

Good night my driver friends s


----------



## bigelow (Apr 6, 2016)

Yes I meant driver


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 6, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I got a call back about my interview I had 3 weeks ago. Good news I passed my interview. Now on to the 2nd part of the interview.



Congratulations!!........Hope the second part goes well!!

I will be going for my first job interview in 20 years next Monday.

Not sure what the job is other than it is supposed to real close to what I have been doing for the last 8 years.

Only way to find out is to go and see!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2016)

It was a nice set of storms that blew through last night.  Lots of boomers and flashes of electrons.   However the stars are out now and it is not as chilly as I envisioned it might be.   Still made some warm coffee to get the day started.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 7, 2016)

And I will gladly partake Gobble. Good morning and thanks. We got some rain, and a lot of lightening and booming thunder.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 7, 2016)

*Update.*

We finished our little bar project. It turned out very nice.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2016)

About 1 this morning I gladly would have sat at that bar and partaken a BLD.   It sure looks good.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks Gobble.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2016)

Turkey beware... I'm coming for ya!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 7, 2016)

Good Morning Gobblin, Moonpie, Blood and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers.

Just a quick drive-by for me as  I will catch back up later.  Just a quick cup of coffee to go right now, please.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 7, 2016)

Moonbro is a handy fella! Looks good dude!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Thanks Blood. Good luck on dem birds this morning! Morning EE.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 7, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Congratulations!!........Hope the second part goes well!!
> 
> I will be going for my first job interview in 20 years next Monday.
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure I can pass the 2nd part. It's a test & im confident I will pass. 

That is awesome! Good luck to you! 


Moonpie1 said:


> We finished our little bar project. It turned out very nice.



That is beautiful!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Good morning and good luck Crickett. I'm sure you will do just fine and thank you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2016)

Mornin.....

blood, good luck on the birds.

gobble, thanks for the coffee.

Moon, great lookin bar top.

EE, slow down......it's Thurstday.

Crickett, goot moanin.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Morning Chief, thank you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I got a call back about my interview I had 3 weeks ago. Good news I passed my interview. Now on to the 2nd part of the interview.



Knock 'em dead gal friend !!! 




blood on the ground said:


> Be safe tonight Quackbro... I took tonight and tomorrow night off... Spending a little time with the family!




Rough night Bloodbro, had 3 maint men out replacing a pump half the night.





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Congratulations!!........Hope the second part goes well!!
> 
> I will be going for my first job interview in 20 years next Monday.
> 
> ...




Hope you didn't use me for a reference...

Good luck !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2016)

Oh, and good morning friends !!!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Knock 'em dead gal friend !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Quack. 

Sorry you had a rough night.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Knock 'em dead gal friend !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are three unhappy campers.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2016)

Morning, Driveby!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Morning Quackbro,sounds like those guys had a fun night! Morning Keebs hope your allergies are doing better. Morning Mud.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Morning everyone,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro,sounds like those guys had a fun night! Morning Keebs hope your allergies are doing better. Morning Mud.


mornin, thanks............ starting my 3rd (and hope last) round of anti-biotics.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 7, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> There are three unhappy campers.




Naw, not really.  They didn't do the B & M thang, just come on after the storm cleared.

I do the totin and fetching, getting 'em tools and coffee and such.
It's RARE when I call 'em in.




Keebs said:


> mornin, thanks............ starting my 3rd (and hope last) round of anti-biotics.



Susie's still got some anti-biotics left, you wanna 'em ??  It's all the same stuff, I done researched/studied it..


If you grow black and hairy we'll know why..

Hopeya feel betta LilN, I gotz ta crash !!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, not really.  They didn't do the B & M thang, just come on after the storm cleared.
> 
> I do the totin and fetching, getting 'em tools and coffee and such.
> It's RARE when I call 'em in.
> ...



Keebs=black&hairy=mud laughing and laughing


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, not really.  They didn't do the B & M thang, just come on after the storm cleared.
> 
> I do the totin and fetching, getting 'em tools and coffee and such.
> It's RARE when I call 'em in.
> ...


sure, send'em, I have a stash of razors on hand, no problem!


mudracing101 said:


> Keebs=black&hairy=mud laughing and laughing


 idjit..........


----------



## Crickett (Apr 7, 2016)

Keebs said:


> mornin, thanks............ starting my 3rd (and hope last) round of anti-biotics.



Dang. Hope you get better soon. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Naw, not really.  They didn't do the B & M thang, just come on after the storm cleared.
> 
> I do the totin and fetching, getting 'em tools and coffee and such.
> It's RARE when I call 'em in.
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> Keebs=black&hairy=mud laughing and laughing


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Dang. Hope you get better soon.


Thanks............ also taking Mucinex D 3x's a day.......... forgot my honey this morning!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 7, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Thanks............ also taking Mucinex D 3x's a day.......... forgot my honey this morning!



Bless you heart. I know you are miserable.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 7, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Bless you heart. I know you are miserable.


 thank you.


Oy, I am stuffed............. had a safety meeting at lunch with another department............ they put on a fish fry with corn nuggets, fries & slaw............ laaawwwddd, nap time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey!!!!​


----------



## Crickett (Apr 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey!!!!​


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2016)

Crickett said:


>



  ​


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2016)

^^^^^ That's my triple banana mooove!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2016)

Back to da grass cuttin........


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Back to da grass smoking........




Chief, I fixed it for you !!!!!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 7, 2016)

Morning folks


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 7, 2016)

It surely would be great not to have to pay any taxes.

Gotta send in Uncle Sam another $5000 tomorrow along with my #4868 Extension Request and the sad thing is that HE is already holding $14,000 of my money already !!!!   

Sometimes having your own business and being self employed is not what it is "cracked up to be".


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 7, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> It surely would be great not to have to pay any taxes.
> 
> Gotta send in Uncle Sam another $5000 tomorrow along with my #4868 Extension Request and the sad thing is that HE is already holding $14,000 of my money already !!!!
> 
> Sometimes having your own business and being self employed is not what it is "cracked up to be".



Suit


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 7, 2016)

Hey Ralph


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 7, 2016)

How do homo


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Hey Ralph





Keebs said:


> thank you.
> 
> 
> Oy, I am stuffed............. had a safety meeting at lunch with another department............ they put on a fish fry with corn nuggets, fries & slaw............ laaawwwddd, nap time!



howdy homo

keebs you watching the time today?  

yankbro, afternoon


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Back to da grass cuttin........




Doing the same thing about 70 deg and beautiful sunshine 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, I fixed it for you !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 7, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief, I fixed it for you !!!!!





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Doing the same thing about 70 deg and beautiful sunshine



Got mine did, not the ol home place....started choking on it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 7, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Got mine did, not the ol home place....started choking on it.



You are not supposed to be eating it.  'specially so fast to choke.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 7, 2016)

Evening, anybody working tonite


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 7, 2016)

Howdy Wy.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 7, 2016)

hello mp


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 7, 2016)

*Just posted in the cafe.*

Fried crappie filets. Now it's BLD and fire pit time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2016)

It has rained or drizzled here all night long.   At least there is water for coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 8, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Friday to you Gobblin.  Where is Wycliff and Moonpie now?

Yes, that wet stuff is back again this morning here and I am about sick of it.  Hopefully, it will be GONE soon.

I will be glad to partake of a cup or 3 of your coffee this morning in hopes of getting these cobwebs out of my eyes.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2016)

Morning Wy


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 8, 2016)

Good Morning Wycliff.

Did you see my post here in the campfire about the house that burned because of a lawn crew accident?  It was located in a subdivision off of Fury's Ferry Road and Mullikin Road.  Man what a freak accident.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Morning Wy




Morning






EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Wycliff.
> 
> Did you see my post here in the campfire about the house that burned because of a lawn crew accident?  It was located in a subdivision off of Fury's Ferry Road and Mullikin Road.  Man what a freak accident.



Morning, yeah I saw that. Strange set of circumstances that was


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Morning Gobble,EE and Wy.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 8, 2016)

Good Morning Moonpie and Jeff C...as he is now awake too.

Happy Friday to both of you.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2016)

Mornin Wy, gobble, Moon, EE.

Can't have any coffee this moanin  got some tests at the Dr's appt. in a while. Water just ain't the same.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2016)

Can't eat anything either.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Can't eat anything either.



So but after the blood work I can chow down with the best of them.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So but after the blood work I can chow down with the best of them.



I'm going to get chubby right after the appt.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2016)

morning  driveby


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 8, 2016)

my /friday


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2016)

Morning folks


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Morning everyone. Birds were gobbling good this morning.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 8, 2016)

Mornin y'all! 


This is for all y'all you turkey huntin men!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 8, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> This is for all y'all you turkey huntin men!



As it should be.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> 
> This is for all y'all you turkey huntin men!









Hooked On Quack said:


>



Whassamatta.....lookin at anudda truck?  



gobbleinwoods said:


> As it should be.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2016)

lunch drive by........... board meeting, double cheese burgers all the way, fries & sweet tea............. lawd have mercy!

Hey Ya'll!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2016)

Keebs is very emotional today.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2016)

Afternoon Youngins.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2016)

Sup Dawg... I'm holding down the fort...


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 8, 2016)

Quiet in her Blood too quiet.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 8, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs is very emotional today.


 Got yur attention...........


blood on the ground said:


> Sup Dawg... I'm holding down the fort...


twist ties or stakes this time?


KyDawg said:


> Quiet in her Blood too quiet.


 cemetery quiet.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2016)

Hmmmmm.....


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 8, 2016)

Try not to chuckle so hard you wet yourself just enjoy 





My goal for 2016 was to lose just 10 pounds … only 15 to go 



Ate salad for dinner … Mostly croutons & tomatoes ... Really just one big,

round crouton covered with tomato sauce ... And cheese ...

FINE, it was a pizza ... I ate a pizza …  



How to prepare Tofu:.  Throw it in the trash.  Grill some Meat.  



I just did a week's worth of cardio after walking into a spider web ... 



I don't mean to brag but, I finished my 14-day diet food in 3 hours and 20

minutes ... 



A recent study has found women who carry a little extra weight live longer than men who mention it ... 



Kids today don't know how easy they have it ... when I was young, I had to walk 9 feet through shag carpet to change the TV channel . .  



Senility has been a smooth transition for me ... Remember back when we were kids and every time it was below zero out they closed school? Me neither. . . 



I may not be that funny or athletic or good looking or smart or talented … I

forgot where I was going with this . . .  



I love being over 50 … I learn something new every day … and forget 5 others. . . 



A thief broke into my house last night … He started searching for money … So I woke up and searched with him . . . 





I think I'll just put an "Out of Order" sticker on my forehead and call it

 a day ...  



PS: Sunday, March 13, 2016 begins Daylight Savings Time … Don't forget to set your bathroom scale back 10 pounds on Saturday night> ...  



"Just remember, once you're over the hill you begin to pick up speed."


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2016)

Afternoon all !!  Looking forward to chilling this weekend and watching the one and only Masters !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2016)

Daaaaaaaaang, that wind is blooooooowing !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Try not to chuckle so hard you wet yourself just enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Never pick a fight with an old guy, he'll just pull out his gun and shoot you.

 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon all !!  Looking forward to chilling this weekend and watching the one and only Masters !!!



Afternoon Quackbro.....might chill out watching some also.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2016)

Afternoon HawtSauce !!!  Thankin mebbe I need to wear long pants tonight.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2016)

Borrowed brother's zero degree to mow since mine is down. Also, dug out of the barn 20 year old 36" Scag commercial walk behind for Jag a new mower. 

It's in good shape, but hasn't been cranked in 12 years or so. Brother said, "Bring it over here and I'll get it running for you." He's almost done with it.

Jag has never owned an walked behind a mower that will pull him.....quickly too. 

I can't wait to see this!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon HawtSauce !!!  Thankin mebbe I need to wear long pants tonight.



You workin tonight?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2016)

Home alone... Hhhmm


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Home alone... Hhhmm



What you got up yo sleeve?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Borrowed brother's zero degree to mow since mine is down. Also, dug out of the barn 20 year old 36" Scag commercial walk behind for Jag a new mower.
> 
> It's in good shape, but hasn't been cranked in 12 years or so. Brother said, "Bring it over here and I'll get it running for you." He's almost done with it.
> 
> ...




Video please !! 





Jeff C. said:


> You workin tonight?




Yassir, off the weekend.   I'll drunk call ya tomorrow. 




blood on the ground said:


> Home alone... Hhhmm





...settin nekkid in a bean bag chair eatin Cheeto's ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 8, 2016)

Time to get !!  Still no internet at work.  Later guys !! 

Hava a drank on me !


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 8, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Time to get !!  Still no internet at work.  Later guys !!
> 
> Hava a drank on me !



Lookin forward to da call....have a good'un brotha!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 8, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> What you got up yo sleeve?





Hooked On Quack said:


> Video please !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I reckon I have become old and boring... I made a fire in the fire pit and grabbed a dranky drank... Just setting here scratchin the dogs head! Kinda nice! Been getting my but whooped in the Turkey woods this year... Been a long time since I haven't limited out by now!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2016)

Evening, guess its going to be movie night tonite


----------



## Crickett (Apr 8, 2016)

Keebs said:


>



Goodness gracious!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 8, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, guess its going to be movie night tonite



Whatchu watchin'?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 8, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Try not to chuckle so hard you wet yourself just enjoy
> 
> 
> I just did a week's worth of cardio after walking into a spider web ...



That is so me!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 8, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Whatchu watchin'?



Not sure yet, gotta see what all I have


----------



## Crickett (Apr 8, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Not sure yet, gotta see what all I have



I'm fixin to watch the back of my eyelids.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2016)

Woke to put some wood in the stove and check the WAR north thread while I'm up.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2016)

Chilly and breezy and I am glad I have 4 walls and a wood stove to keep me warm.   I must be getting older and wiser.

The coffee is ready for anyone needing a cup.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 9, 2016)

Good morning, you in the mountains this morning GW


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, you in the mountains this morning GW



yep.  came up Wed and staying until tomorrow.   fished Wed.  Worked on cabin's fire ring Th.  Went over and spent the afternoon at WAR yesterday.  Going back for the pig picking today.

you must have been working for the man last night.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 9, 2016)

Happy Saturday Morning to you Gobblin and Wycliff.

WY, I think that Gobblin is up in the mountains this weekend and probably freezing while getting blown away by all of the wind as well.

Just heard that the wind forecast for today should be around 30 mph plus most of the day.  It bet that it will be hard to keep a golf ball to even stay still long enough to try and putt it today.  Yesterday was disastrous for most of the golfers BUT today is going to be even worse.  The joke last night was that golfers were also being issued rocks to put into their pockets just to keep them from blowing away today too.   

Heck, even a couple of days ago, Ernie Els actually putted 7 times from under 4 feet initially.  He took a 10 on that hole unfortunately.  (Sounds more like my golf game instead).  That was ugly for sure as I had never seen that happen before.

Apparently, it won't be any fishing taking place on the lake today unless you are fishing from a Cruise ship size vessel.   


I surely need a cup or three of Gobblin's coffee this morning just to get my heart jump-started.  Also got to load up on allergy medicine today too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2016)

EE, did you see the replay of Singh's shot?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, did you see the replay of Singh's shot?



No I didn't see that yet.  What happened?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 9, 2016)

OH, please don't click on the thread here in the Campfire...NE Georgia hunters look out!!!  Unfortunately, I just did and it has ruined my weekend now.  I am already having stomach cramps from it!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> No I didn't see that yet.  What happened?



looked like a 60 yard approach across the water and the ball skipped on the water about 15 yds in front of him landed on the green, ran by the flag, and then backed up into the cup.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> yep.  came up Wed and staying until tomorrow.   fished Wed.  Worked on cabin's fire ring Th.  Went over and spent the afternoon at WAR yesterday.  Going back for the pig picking today.
> 
> you must have been working for the man last night.





Yep, working all weekend get off Tuesday morning if nothing changes 





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Saturday Morning to you Gobblin and Wycliff.
> 
> WY, I think that Gobblin is up in the mountains this weekend and probably freezing while getting blown away by all of the wind as well.
> 
> ...



Not a good weekend for golf, but it is fun to watch them struggle like ordinary players


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> looked like a 60 yard approach across the water and the ball skipped on the water about 15 yds in front of him landed on the green, ran by the flag, and then backed up into the cup.



Sounds like one of my luck shots, had a 80 yard approach a few weeks back hit a tree 15 yards to the right of the green ricocheted off and fell in the cup


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> looked like a 60 yard approach across the water and the ball skipped on the water about 15 yds in front of him landed on the green, ran by the flag, and then backed up into the cup.




I did hear the announcer guys talking about that this morning as the TV (replay from last night obviously) is on but I am not watching it .  I heard the comment that the golfers today were going to need some of luck involved like with a shot that skipped across the water yesterday and ended up in the hole BUT I didn't know just who hit it though.

I'd rather by lucky any day than good !!!!!

Speaking of luck shots...several years ago, I was playing in a tournament in Florida and the other three golfers in my group had already hit their second shots and pretty much had the hole surrounded.  I stepped up to hit my shot and said said since your guys have it surrounded, there is nothing left except to hit mine in the hole to settle things.  I hit my shot right into the hole.    Yep, luck  - 50, skill - 2 maybe.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Morning EE, Gobble and Wy. Just finished brekfus and the veterans are in the woods with their guides/callers. Hope they can connect this morning!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2016)

morning moonpie

Think it would be a tough turkey day if you didn't know where a field is that the birds could hide from the wind.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 9, 2016)

It's not too bad yet. But will get to howling soon. Check out some of the eats from the camp on the cafe.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2016)

Moanin Bro's !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2016)

Mornin folks.....was up late last night over at brothers putting the fine tuning on the 36" Scag he got running for me and Jag. 

We resurrected a heck of a machine that had been sitting in the ol barn for 14 years for about $50-60.00 and plenty of elbow grease on his part.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.....was up late last night over at brothers putting the fine tuning on the 36" Scag he got running for me and Jag.
> 
> We resurrected a heck of a machine that had been sitting in the ol barn for 14 years for about $50-60.00 and plenty of elbow grease on his part.



Run some seafoam gas conditioner for the first couple of tanks.


----------



## cramer (Apr 9, 2016)

morning fellers - thanks for the coffee G


----------



## cramer (Apr 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Run some seafoam gas conditioner for the first couple of tanks.



oh, so that's why the coffee is so good


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Run some seafoam gas conditioner for the first couple of tanks.



10-4 gobblin, I just so happen to have some too. She was purrin when I left his house at midnight last night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2016)

cramer said:


> oh, so that's why the coffee is so good





Mornin cramer.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 9, 2016)

Morning Chief , Cramer, Quackbro and Crickett.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2016)

cramer, dang I have let the secret out of the bag.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2016)

crickett,  when are you hitting the road to WAR?   Bring a jacket.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> crickett,  when are you hitting the road to WAR?   Bring a jacket.



 Got a hoodie & a blanket.  Fixin to walk out the door. See y'all in about an hour or so.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 9, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Got a hoodie & a blanket.  Fixin to walk out the door. See y'all in about an hour or so.



See ya.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2016)

Sick and tired of dealing with dealerships, erybody wanna screw da Quack.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Got a hoodie & a blanket.  Fixin to walk out the door. See y'all in about an hour or so.



I got my frog toggs. It's gonna be COLD. 
Oh, and buttermilk pies in hand.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 9, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> See ya.



Sorry I didn't recognize you.  It was good seeing you again though. Sorry I had to rush off. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got my frog toggs. It's gonna be COLD.
> Oh, and buttermilk pies in hand.



 I missed y'all!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 9, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Sorry I didn't recognize you.  It was good seeing you again though. Sorry I had to rush off.
> 
> 
> 
> I missed y'all!






Crickett dodged da Messican . .


----------



## Crickett (Apr 9, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sick and tired of dealing with dealerships, erybody wanna screw da Quack.



Bless your heart. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett dodged da Messican . .



Not on purpose.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2016)

Nobody home.....


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 9, 2016)

Evening, if I wasn't working I might have road up to WAR


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 9, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Nobody home.....



I'z hera


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 9, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, if I wasn't working I might have road up to WAR



some mighty fine folks was up there


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 9, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, if I wasn't working I might have road up to WAR




Sorry I wasn't able to make it either, just too much going on and a Grandson on the way at anytime now. 



Hornet22 said:


> some mighty fine folks was up there



Sho did look like it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 9, 2016)

Got to give gobbleinwoods a big ol hug today.  that guy. 
Well, I gave away a bunch of hugs today.  all of em. Sept Miggy.  He don't give hugs. I aint gonna say what he gives.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 9, 2016)

Glad ya'll had a good time, hopefully I can make it to WAR south


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 9, 2016)

Just left a bunch of good guys and gals around the fire.   Got to shake a few hands and look some people in the eye for the first time.   Other friendships were rekindled.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 9, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Just left a bunch of good guys and gals around the fire.   Got to shake a few hands and look some people in the eye for the first time.   Other friendships were rekindled.



What gw said. And mz gw finally realized we was foe REAL!!!! Such a sweet lady


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2016)

Might chillier this AM than it has been being.   Just a little cooler and I'd have to chip ice to make coffee.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Morning Gobble. We have been getting brekfus ready for the hunters. Thanks for the coffee. Two birds were harvested yesterday.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble. We have been getting brekfus ready for the hunters. Thanks for the coffee. Two birds were harvested yesterday.



Get back after the thunderchickens today.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 10, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Morning Wy. Everyone is back at em this morning Gobble. It's quite chilly this morning.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Morning everyone,,,, looks like some of you guys had a good time at the War North get together, nice pics, man that hog looks good,,,,


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 10, 2016)

Cmp1 said:


> Morning everyone,,,, looks like some of you guys had a good time at the War North get together, nice pics, man that hog looks good,,,,



It tasted as good as it looked.  

morning yankbro


----------



## cramer (Apr 10, 2016)

morning cmp,moon, why & GW - thanks for the coffee G
Looks like WAR is the place to be Wish I could have made it.
mp, it sounds like you have been doing something special


----------



## Crickett (Apr 10, 2016)

Mornin y'all.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2016)

Mornin folks.....actually had a very light frost this mornin.


----------



## cramer (Apr 10, 2016)

morning Crickett & Chief


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Morning Crickett, Chief and Cramer. Yessir Cramer this is a very humbling experience for sure.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 10, 2016)

Good Morning to all of you fellow drivelers.  I slept a little late this morning and went outside to get my newspaper and.......  dang, it is chilly for sure.  Heck, I bet even all of these golf balls in Augusta today have frost on them this morning.  

Catch back up later....


----------



## cramer (Apr 10, 2016)

We're proud to know you MP
Thanks for what you are doing


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all.





cramer said:


> morning Crickett & Chief





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Crickett, Chief and Cramer. Yessir Cramer this is a very humbling experience for sure.



Mornin Miz Crickett, cramer, and Moon.....hope all is well.

Moon what is it exactly that you're doing....I must have missed the memo?


----------



## cramer (Apr 10, 2016)

dubble e done a driveby chief


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Chief we put on a turkey hunt at our hunting camp every year for wounded veterans. It's in its 10th year.


----------



## Cmp1 (Apr 10, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> It tasted as good as it looked.
> 
> morning yankbro



Morning gobble,,,, ain't nothing better than a hog on the grill,,,, did it alot when I was in NC,,,, hear it's chilly there, it is here too,,,, but supposed to be in the 70s by Saturday,,,, thank God,,,,


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2016)

Happy Sunday kids


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2016)

Morning bro's !!!  Gonna get the garden planted and chill watching the Masters with a BLD !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2016)

Bored, thank I'll hava dranky drank...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2016)

Good special on CBS 'bout The Bear !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 10, 2016)

Won't be long now...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2016)

Good show on the Golf Channel about THE MASTER'S.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good special on CBS 'bout The Bear !!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Good show on the Golf Channel about THE MASTER'S.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2016)

Mandy, where's Bubba ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good special on CBS 'bout The Bear !!


Chris said he was watching that outside.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Mandy, where's Bubba ???



Way back.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2016)

Nebbermind, Bubba +9 ='s dwags suck...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2016)

What are the odds that Bernhard will win ??


My wife is checking out Rory with the tight white pants . . .

Says he's gotta a tater in his britches.

Told 'er his caddie oughta be totin it . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2016)

PeckerRoy put the wood to that drive !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2016)

Mandy? Chris? Coffeebro ? Moonbro? 




Squash, maters, cukes, okra, planted.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chris?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes dear?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> Yes dear?






Heyyyyyyyyy !!! 



Still gotta plant somore okra and eggplant.  My back done gave out, can't hoe no mo.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Still gotta plant somore okra and eggplant.  My back done gave out, can't hoe no mo.



Yep, when you get our age, ya can't hoe no mo. I just go up to da market nowa days


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 10, 2016)

Evening everybody.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 10, 2016)

Wat up moon. Ya'll get anymore long beards after them first two,to, too, 2, II?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2016)

One of the BEST Master's I've eva seen !!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 10, 2016)

Evening, bout to knock another one out


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One of the BEST Master's I've eva seen !!!



I ain't even seen a highlight reel this year


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 10, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> One of the BEST Master's I've eva seen !!!



They are all the BEST, silly. Kaintucky Derby in 28 or so days. 

Have given H22 a Master's hat every year on our anniversary. He didn't get one this year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 10, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, bout to knock another one out





Hope you hava a good 'un bro, I'm gonna hava BLD in yo honor !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 10, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> They are all the BEST, silly. Kaintucky Derby in 28 or so days.
> 
> Have given H22 a Master's hat every year on our anniversary. He didn't get one this year.


He's got you. That's better than any silly hat.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2016)

Yo Yo...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I ain't even seen a highlight reel this year



Me either.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Me either.



Whats bad is I live less than 10 miles from the coarse. My sister called me Tuesday to see if I wanted Wednesday badges, but I was in Gatlingburg.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Whats bad is I live less than 10 miles from the coarse. My sister called me Tuesday to see if I wanted Wednesday badges, but I was in Gatlingburg.



Yep, that does suck big time.

My brother worked it for 13 years with Tokyo Broadcasting. He could more or less watch it in it's entirety with his particular job.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2016)

I had an opening to get on it with him, but my boss at the time wouldn't let me off work to do it. What really ticked me off though, boss asked me if I could get him passes/badges.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 10, 2016)




----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2016)

Crickett said:


>


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 10, 2016)

Crickett said:


>





Jeff C. said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 10, 2016)

Reckon I'll call it a night.

Wybro, if you workin have a good'un if possible.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon I'll call it a night.
> 
> Wybro, if you workin have a good'un if possible.



Thanks and later Chief


----------



## Crickett (Apr 10, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


>





Wycliff said:


>


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 10, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> He's got you. That's better than any silly hat.


Yep!!



Jeff C. said:


> Me either.





Crickett said:


>


Y'all gonna get fat eatin all that popcorn!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2016)

Nobody on the playground


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 11, 2016)

bout time you showed up


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 11, 2016)

Bog did a driveby


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Bog did a driveby



I am making a delivery


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2016)

Mornin.. Been a bad night here at the plastic factory


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mornin.. Been a bad night here at the plastic factory



drunkbro mess something up?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> drunkbro mess something up?



Na.. not this time


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Morning Gobble , Wy and Blood. That's a pile of coffee!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Gobble , Wy and Blood. That's a pile of coffee!



Better hurry and get a cup before EE shows up with his mug


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2016)

EE be hiny draggin dis mernin


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 11, 2016)

Good morning, going to be a long day. Got to run a bunch of errands this morning, hopefully I'll have time to catch a nap before I have to come back in to work tonight


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 11, 2016)

Today must be sock day for EE


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 11, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Wycliff, Gobblin, Moonpie and to the rest of the driveler nation this morning.  Yep, I've been dragging this morning as I got an extra hour or so of beauty sleep this morning.

No sock washing today for sure as I am running barefoot through out on the course today.

Just couldn't get my rear in gear today so I went back to sleep instead.  I definitely need a LARGE cup or three of your fresh brewed coffee Gobblin.  Looks like several of you had a chilly good time in up Cleveland this weekend too.  



PS:  My name is Jordan and I am a golf addict.  I am on a Quadruple step program on 12 this morning.  All I got was this "white" t-shirt that I was forced to wave frantically to surrender unfortunately.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning, going to be a long day. Got to run a bunch of errands this morning, hopefully I'll have time to catch a nap before I have to come back in to work tonight





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> ....  Yep, I've been dragging this morning as I got an extra hour or so of beauty sleep this morning.
> 
> ......



Wy, definitely get a good nap.

EE, pick it up as draggin is no way to wipe.   Although Jordan did yesterday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Wy, definitely get a good nap.
> 
> EE, pick it up as draggin is no way to wipe.   Although Jordan did yesterday.




I was pulling for Jordan for sure as I wanted him to really make history BUT not in the way that he actually did it though !!!  I think that he should have taken a big shot of booze just to calm down before hitting those terrible shots on the 12th hole.  

He looked more like me playing the signature island hole #8 at OrangeLake in Florida.  Heck, I lost $100 that day after chunking two consecutive shots into the lake that day.  The very next day, I hit my shot about 6 foot from the whole and got a birdie instead.  Oh what a difference a day makes !!!!    

Of course, Jordan lost right at $1 million dollars because of those errant shots on that one hole unfortunately.  The prize money was great as the winner received $ 1,800,000 for the win and Jordan ended up winning ONLY $880,000 as a result.  He also lost a real huge chance of making fantastic history though.


----------



## cramer (Apr 11, 2016)

Good morning fellers - Thanks for the coffee G
I'm off a little this week, but got grandbaby duty
I'll check in when I can to keep an eye out for EE, as well as MP, Wy, Quack and Chief straight - as long as you keep the coffee flowing GW


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2016)

I'm home early... Might just slip into something cozy ... Like Mossy Oak and grab the shootem up gun and go try ta kill me a turkey!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 11, 2016)

cramer said:


> Good morning fellers - Thanks for the coffee G
> I'm off a little this week, but got grandbaby duty
> I'll check in when I can to keep an eye out for EE, as well as MP, Wy, Quack and Chief straight - as long as you keep the coffee flowing GW




Good Morning Cramer.  Sounds like you've got some serious work to do this week then.   



blood on the ground said:


> I'm home early... Might just slip into something cozy ... Like Mossy Oak and grab the shootem up gun and go try ta kill me a turkey!



Blood, I can hear those turkeys talking strategy about you now.  I think that most of them decided to head over to the next county instead !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Cramer.  Sounds like you've got some serious work to do this week then.
> 
> 
> 
> Blood, I can hear those turkeys talking strategy about you now.  I think that most of them decided to head over to the next county instead !!!



They been doing that a lot lately!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 11, 2016)

Mornin yall. 



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Yep!!
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all gonna get fat eatin all that popcorn!!



I've lost so much weight the past few months. I need to be eating a lot of popcorn.


----------



## cramer (Apr 11, 2016)

morning crickett & bog


----------



## cramer (Apr 11, 2016)

here she comes


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2016)

cramer said:


> morning crickett & bog



Morning, you doing alright this morning?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2016)

Morning!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2016)

Wind almost blew me away Sat.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2016)

Mernin Mud!
Just seen my first fawn of the season... Tiny little thing... All legs.... Sure hope it survives!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Morning Cramer, Mud, Crickett, and EE. Hope you get em this morning Blood.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2016)

Homo?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin Mud!
> Just seen my first fawn of the season... Tiny little thing... All legs.... Sure hope it survives!





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Cramer, Mud, Crickett, and EE. Hope you get em this morning Blood.



Morning, seen five turkeys Friday, course i was running bout 65 down the road and didnt have a gun


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, seen five turkeys Friday, course i was running bout 65 down the road and didnt have a gun



Didn't your daddy give you the hunter safety course? Jus to be safe always keep yo gun loaded and inda truck ..... Ya never know what you're going to see!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2016)

Happy Monday!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 11, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Happy Monday!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 11, 2016)

Morning folks.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 11, 2016)

Morning Keebs , Jeff and StripeRR HunteRR.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Happy Monday!



You stold my 1st post for today.  



Mornin......forgot Jag has a dentist appt this mornin, now we are racing to make it on time. 

He isn't going to be a happy camper when we get home from this one today, doing some gum surgery on one tooth, but cutting some gum out of roof of mouth and grafting to area where gum is receded on a tooth. :

Holler at yall later.


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 11, 2016)

Ew, good luck Jag.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You stold my 1st post for today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ouch!!! Send that boy over to my x wife's house.... He won't ever have to experience another dentist appointment....wait.... Never mind... Keep doing what you are doing Jiff!!!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You stold my 1st post for today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww poor Jag.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Awww poor Jag.



That's what I'm saying! That boy is tough as nails!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2016)

My kids still talk about getting to fish with him at Hamburg a couple years ago!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> That's what I'm saying! That boy is tough as nails!!!



 yes he is!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> You stold my 1st post for today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 bless his heart!!!!


StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Morning folks.





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs , Jeff and StripeRR HunteRR.





blood on the ground said:


> That's what I'm saying! That boy is tough as nails!!!


 yeah he is and sweeter'n syrup!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2016)

Mornin!

Last week!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> 
> Last week!


 I know you're glad!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2016)

Keebs said:


> I know you're glad!!



More than glad. I'm 
Gonna be  when I git that bonus.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2016)

Y'all ain't going to believe this! 

We get to the periodontist office, walk in sign some papers on the process checking in, and the girl asked if he had anything to eat because they are putting him under. Jag said, "I had a half a muffin, but Mommy caught me". " 

Oh well, no can do. They sent us home until tomorrow.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2016)

So, we get home and decide to get Jag out behind the Scag walk behind mower for training before I cut him loose and it cranks right up runnin like a top. Been runnin like that for the past 3 days, not a problem whatsoever. Crank it up and it's purrin like a kitten, and the next thing you know it dies and won't crank now. Haven't figured out what it is yet.  Maybe the plug fouled, but it's popped off a few times.

Anyway, so much for our Happy Monday Keebs.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all ain't going to believe this!
> 
> We get to the periodontist office, walk in sign some papers on the process checking in, and the girl asked if he had anything to eat because they are putting him under. Jag said, "I had a half a muffin, but Mommy caught me". "
> 
> Oh well, no can do. They sent us home until tomorrow.





Jeff C. said:


> Y'all ain't going to believe this!
> 
> We get to the periodontist office, walk in sign some papers on the process while checking in, and the girl asked if he had anything to eat because they are putting him under. Jag said, "I had a half a muffin, but Mommy caught me".
> 
> Oh well, no can do. They sent us home until tomorrow.



Well that stinks x's 2


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Well that stinks x's 2



Dangit....stoopid pooter!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> More than glad. I'm
> Gonna be  when I git that bonus.


 


Jeff C. said:


> Y'all ain't going to believe this!
> 
> We get to the periodontist office, walk in sign some papers on the process checking in, and the girl asked if he had anything to eat because they are putting him under. Jag said, "I had a half a muffin, but Mommy caught me". "
> 
> Oh well, no can do. They sent us home until tomorrow.


dang that boy!


Jeff C. said:


> So, we get home and decide to get Jag out behind the Scag walk behind mower for training before I cut him loose and it cranks right up runnin like a top. Been runnin like that for the past 3 days, not a problem whatsoever. Crank it up and it's purrin like a kitten, and the next thing you know it dies and won't crank now. Haven't figured out what it is yet.  Maybe the plug fouled, but it's popped off a few times.
> 
> Anyway, so much for our Happy Monday Keebs.


 we'll have to try for "Terrific Tuesday".............


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 11, 2016)

Howdy both Rebecca and me have come down with some sort of bad croup but she was finally able to go back to work today and I'm starting to feel better. Did get a pick- me up call from QUACK  ya know I got a feelin iffin him and I ever did get together we'd probably solve a lot of the world problems or at least drink enough to keep the breweries in bussiness 

Springs got to be here cause my little Hummer friends are showing back up


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2016)

Keebs said:


> dang that boy!
> 
> we'll have to try for "Terrific Tuesday".............



10-4, I've written this day off for what I had planned.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Howdy both Rebecca and me have come down with some sort of bad croup but she was finally able to go back to work today and I'm starting to feel better. Did get a pick- me up call from QUACK  ya know I got a feelin iffin him and I ever did get together we'd probably solve a lot of the world problems or at least drink enough to keep the breweries in bussiness
> 
> Springs got to be here cause my little Hummer friends are showing back up



Get well soon, Mike and MizRebecca!

I have not seen a hummer yet this season.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 11, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Howdy both Rebecca and me have come down with some sort of bad croup but she was finally able to go back to work today and I'm starting to feel better. Did get a pick- me up call from QUACK  ya know I got a feelin iffin him and I ever did get together we'd probably solve a lot of the world problems or at least drink enough to keep the breweries in bussiness
> 
> Springs got to be here cause my little Hummer friends are showing back up


 I'm still trying to kick the crud!
I've had a hummer scout show up last week!  Can't wait to see how many show up this year!


Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I've written this day off for what I had planned.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 11, 2016)

afternoon drivelers.   Sure has clouded up.   must be GONna rain soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon drivelers.   Sure has clouded up.   must be GONna rain soon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> afternoon drivelers.   Sure has clouded up.   must be GONna rain soon.



Afternoon gobble.....more than likely.


----------



## Hankus (Apr 11, 2016)

Evenin


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2016)

Hankus said:


> Evenin



Well well well, looky what the cat drug up!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2016)

Quackbro has risen!


----------



## Hankus (Apr 11, 2016)

Ain't much left of him to drag most days


----------



## bigelow (Apr 11, 2016)

Sup peeps this Monday is in the books woooooooooo


----------



## bigelow (Apr 11, 2016)

That is all drivel on.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all ain't going to believe this!
> 
> We get to the periodontist office, walk in sign some papers on the process checking in, and the girl asked if he had anything to eat because they are putting him under. Jag said, "I had a half a muffin, but Mommy caught me". "
> 
> Oh well, no can do. They sent us home until tomorrow.







LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Howdy both Rebecca and me have come down with some sort of bad croup but she was finally able to go back to work today and I'm starting to feel better. Did get a pick- me up call from QUACK  ya know I got a feelin iffin him and I ever did get together we'd probably solve a lot of the world problems or at least drink enough to keep the breweries in bussiness
> 
> Springs got to be here cause my little Hummer friends are showing back up



Hope you & Rebecca get better soon. 

Great shot of the hummer.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2016)

Hankus said:


> Ain't much left of him to drag most days



Try tellin him that.  



bigelow said:


> Sup peeps this Monday is in the books woooooooooo



Sup bigs?


----------



## bigelow (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey chiefbro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2016)

Evening !!  Stayed up too late.


Just 2 nights.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 11, 2016)

Later folks...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Evening !!  Stayed up too late.
> 
> 
> Just 2 nights.



Me need nap.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2016)

Live from werk


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from werk



Evening, you're in early


----------



## bigelow (Apr 11, 2016)

Lftc


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2016)

light rain has set in hera.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2016)

bigelow said:


> Lftc



c


----------



## bigelow (Apr 11, 2016)

Couch


----------



## bigelow (Apr 11, 2016)

Chair


----------



## bigelow (Apr 11, 2016)

Cubicle


----------



## bigelow (Apr 11, 2016)

Club


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2016)

Stuffed bell pepper, haven"t had that in a long time. Doused it with some tabasco, buttered toast and pickled okry's on the side.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> light rain has set in hera.



Sorry bout Jag's missed appt. You have GOT to video him afterwards. Had to take the boy after his HUGE back surgery,  he was so funny on the drive home.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 11, 2016)

bigelow said:


> Club


I'm sorry. 


Jeff C. said:


> Stuffed bell pepper, haven"t had that in a long time. Doused it with some tabasco, buttered toast and pickled okry's on the side.



Dang that sounds good. We gonna have to kill some trees in the near future. I want a garden.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Sorry bout Jag's missed appt. You have GOT to video him afterwards. Had to take the boy after his HUGE back surgery,  he was so funny on the drive home.



You are right. Thanks for reminding me, didn't think of that.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Evening, you're in early



yep doing a little 7-7 this week


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> yep doing a little 7-7 this week



That's a lot better than the other way


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> That's a lot better than the other way



No kidding! They still expect us to pull those crazy hrs from time to time!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 11, 2016)

Bout time to chill out I reckon, you folks have a good evenin.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> No kidding! They still expect us to pull those crazy hrs from time to time!



I've done them back when we were on 8 hr shifts, but they never were scheduled that way


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I've done them back when we were on 8 hr shifts, but they never were scheduled that way



This place has a bunch of clowns in charge...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> yep doing a little 7-7 this week


Just started 7-7 on the front side last week.........Off every other weekend. Not sure if I like this yet. I had been accustomed to being off every weekend.

Got to go back in Wed morning, and Thursday morning, and then off Fri, Sat, and Sunday


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Just started 7-7 on the front side last week.........Off every other weekend. Not sure if I like this yet. I had been accustomed to being off every weekend.
> 
> Got to go back in Wed morning, and Thursday morning, and then off Fri, Sat, and Sunday



Did that schedule for years.. never had a problem with it until we started having to cover other shifts when folks were out. you can rack up some time in a hurry that way!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 11, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Did that schedule for years.. never had a problem with it until we started having to cover other shifts when folks were out. you can rack up some time in a hurry that way!


Boss told me when this change was made that I could either adapt, or do something different.

Well something different possibly fell in my lap at the right time!!!

I will know in the next week!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 11, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Boss told me when this change was made that I could either adapt, or do something different.
> 
> Well something different possibly fell in my lap at the right time!!!
> 
> I will know in the next week!!



Heck yeah!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 12, 2016)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Boss told me when this change was made that I could either adapt, or do something different.
> 
> Well something different possibly fell in my lap at the right time!!!
> 
> I will know in the next week!!



Congrats, maybe


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 12, 2016)

I guess the white screen is gone now


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Morning Gobble and Wy.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> I guess the white screen is gone now



I too have come to that conclusion.   

Well slight wind and drizzle but there is water dripping off the roof.  Anyone looked at the radar?

The coffee is brewed and I'm headed for a cup or three.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 12, 2016)

Good morning, drizzling here as well


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 12, 2016)

Well Happy WET Tuesday morning to you Blood, Wycliff, Moonpie, Gobblin, and to any other drivelers out there swimming around this morning.

I would have been on here a little earlier but I had to do some things before getting online here.  

This dang rain still goes all the way back to Houston this morning so it looks like a very wet day for sure.  I need to be processing some goods BUT I surely can't do it today.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Morning EE and Blood. Rained all night at 31220. Has quit for now, but more coming shortly.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2016)

mernin boyz


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2016)

Howdy EE, bog, moonbro, Wy

about time for some b'fast here.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 12, 2016)

Well bout time for me to go ttyl


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

Mornin Wy, bog, Moon, gobble, EE.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Well bout time for me to go ttyl



Have a good'un.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Morning Chief. Hope you have better luck today with Jags appointment today and the mower too.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 12, 2016)

Mornin y'all! 

Jeff I hope Jag's appt goes well. 

I've got the 2nd part of my interview today. So excited. Praying I get this job.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. Hope you have better luck today with Jags appointment today and the mower too.



Mornin Moonbro, man I'm going to have to watch him like a hawk and make sure he doesn't try to gobble something down behind my back today. 



Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> Jeff I hope Jag's appt goes well.
> 
> I've got the 2nd part of my interview today. So excited. Praying I get this job.



Thanks Miz Crickett......I sure hope and pray you get that job.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Crickett (Apr 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2016)

Morning ya'll !!  Long night.

Red and yellow clay roads are SLICK !!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2016)

Crickett said:


>



Maw n law is asleep on the couch again... I'm about to go crank up some rap music videos on the tv!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Morning Crickett, Blood and Quackbro. Got prayers going up and my fingers crossed for you Crickett!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2016)

In surround sound!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2016)

Any new word on Nics son?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Maw n law is asleep on the couch again... I'm about to go crank up some rap music videos on the tv!





blood on the ground said:


> In surround sound!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2016)

Crickett said:


>



It should be good!!! Imagine if Albert Einstein was sleeping on your couch and you startled him out of his sleep.......LOL!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2016)

Gray hair standing straight up with a big... Whaaaaa?
Some of that music is vulgar!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2016)

She just staggered to the coffee pot saying all she remembers hearing was something about guns and weed!!...LOL!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> She just staggered to the coffee pot saying all she remembers hearing was something about guns and weed!!...LOL!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

Jag is up. I told him whatever you do, DO NOT eat anything except your meds with sip of water to swallow it.

Going to have to keep an eye on him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> She just staggered to the coffee pot saying all she remembers hearing was something about guns and weed!!...LOL!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag is up. I told him whatever you do, DO NOT eat anything except your meds with sip of water to swallow it.
> 
> Going to have to keep an eye on him.






Betta be bird doggin that boy Chiefbro, he'll snatch up a biscuit in a minute !!   Tell 'em Quack said NOOOOOOO !!!



Best of luck to ya Crickett and RnB, hope things turn out well for ya'll.


RNB send me a PM, lemme know where you're applying too.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!
> 
> Jeff I hope Jag's appt goes well.
> 
> I've got the 2nd part of my interview today. So excited. Praying I get this job.


   


blood on the ground said:


> Any new word on Nics son?


last I heard he was home & mending, but wasn't quiet up to going to Chehaw this past weekend, but Nic was able to go.


Jeff C. said:


> Jag is up. I told him whatever you do, DO NOT eat anything except your meds with sip of water to swallow it.
> 
> Going to have to keep an eye on him.


Tell him *I* said he'd best not eat a thang!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Betta be bird doggin that boy Chiefbro, he'll snatch up a biscuit in a minute !!   Tell 'em Quack said NOOOOOOO !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 hey you............


Mernin Folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Betta be bird doggin that boy Chiefbro, he'll snatch up a biscuit in a minute !!   Tell 'em Quack said NOOOOOOO !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When he was a toddler he hung out under the dining table just like a dog......crumb snatchin. Never had to vacuum under the table.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

Keebs said:


> last I heard he was home & mending, but wasn't quiet up to going to Chehaw this past weekend, but Nic was able to go.
> 
> Tell him *I* said he'd best not eat a thang!!
> hey you............
> ...



That should do it, I'll tell him Mama Hen'll be all ova him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

Holler at yall later!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 12, 2016)

*Good morning again.

I sent several of my driveler friends an email a few minutes ago that says a lot about some beast running for office currently.  The video was not totally suitable for here BUT hopefully, all of you recipients will LOVE it as it tells the truth for sure !!!!  All emails were sent under "blind copy" so only you know if you were one of the recipients or not.  Just check the title of "YOU GO GIRL" in your incoming emails.

Now smile and have a wonderful day !!!*


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2016)

Mornin!
Good luck Cricket and Jag!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin!
> Good luck Cricket and Jag!



In da chair with an IV.....fixin to get fuzzy, but they ran me out. 

Jag's in hog Heaven, they got some hot chicks up in Hera!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> In da chair with an IV.....fixin to get fuzzy, but they ran me out.
> 
> Jag's in hog Heaven, they got some hot chicks up in Hera!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> In da chair with an IV.....fixin to get fuzzy, but they ran me out.
> 
> Jag's in hog Heaven, they got some hot chicks up in Hera!


 lawd that boy!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 12, 2016)

Alright here I go.....

Thanks for the prayers y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Alright here I go.....
> 
> Thanks for the prayers y'all.


 You got dis! but........ 'ing any way!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

He was showin them his muscles, said he ain't afraid of no needle.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Alright here I go.....
> 
> Thanks for the prayers y'all.



You got it gal friend....knock it outta da park!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> In da chair with an IV.....fixin to get fuzzy, but they ran me out.
> 
> Jag's in hog Heaven, they got some hot chicks up in Hera!




When they let me go back after Cody got his wisdom teeth out, he was JUSTA flirting with the pretty little girl that was helping him. Said she saved his life.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> When they let me go back after Cody got his wisdom teeth out, he was JUSTA flirting with the pretty little girl that was helping him. Said she saved his life.



They's a gang of'em in here. I've been here myself, but didn't realize how many rooms and gals they had workin here. It's busy today unlike I've ever seen.

Dr. came to the waiting room and told me he did fine and they will call me back soon.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 12, 2016)

Y'all spread the word. No excuse for not making it to this gig. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=869644


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> They's a gang of'em in here. I've been here myself, but didn't realize how many rooms and gals they had workin here. It's busy today unlike I've ever seen.
> 
> Dr. came to the waiting room and told me he did fine and they will call me back soon.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> They's a gang of'em in here. I've been here myself, but didn't realize how many rooms and gals they had workin here. It's busy today unlike I've ever seen.
> 
> Dr. came to the waiting room and told me he did fine and they will call me back soon.





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Y'all spread the word. No excuse for not making it to this gig.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=869644


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2016)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


>


whut's up, fluffy?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2016)

Mrs. V and i lost our huntin lease, kinda bummed.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. V and i lost our huntin lease, kinda bummed.


 dang man........ hate that!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 12, 2016)

moving on to the next part. Woohoo! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> When they let me go back after Cody got his wisdom teeth out, he was JUSTA flirting with the pretty little girl that was helping him. Said she saved his life.



 


Jeff C. said:


> They's a gang of'em in here. I've been here myself, but didn't realize how many rooms and gals they had workin here. It's busy today unlike I've ever seen.
> 
> Dr. came to the waiting room and told me he did fine and they will call me back soon.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 12, 2016)

Crickett said:


> moving on to the next part. Woohoo!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. V and i lost our huntin lease, kinda bummed.


Dang Mud. Hate to hear that. Is that where Mz. V got that NICE one? 


Crickett said:


> moving on to the next part. Woohoo!


Hot digidy DAWG! 
Did you say it was with the Sheriff's office?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang Mud. Hate to hear that. Is that where Mz. V got that NICE one?
> 
> Hot digidy DAWG!
> Did you say it was with the Sheriff's office?



No, she got that one at a buddies place.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 12, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> He just staggered to the coffee pot saying all he remembers hearing was something about guns and weed!!...LOL!!!



Thought at first ya was talkin about me 

Feelin a touch better but not good enough to go out and fight a gator or anything bigger then a nat 

HEY did ya know that today is national "GRILLED CHEESE " day think I might just have to fix a couple of them and maybe some mater soup and see how that sets? 

You got it going Crickett GOOD LUCK


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2016)

Love me some grilled cheese and a bowl of hot tomater soup


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2016)

Got me hungry now.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 12, 2016)

Jeffro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

Keebs said:


>





mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Preciate yall. 



mudracing101 said:


> Mrs. V and i lost our huntin lease, kinda bummed.



Dang Mudro.....I know the feeling. Hate to hear it.



Crickett said:


> moving on to the next part. Woohoo!



Awesome MizCrickyy......WTG! 

Thanks too.

BTW, Jag has been knocked out since we got home bout noon.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 12, 2016)

Grrrrrrrrr, pose to be off next 3 days, found out I gotta werk Friday night.



Good luck to all searching for new careers !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Howdy Gobble, Jeff,Crickett  and over worked Quackbro. Hope Jag has a smooth re-entry. I posted some pics from the camp this week end from my phone with no problem. Resized them and they went through. Been trying to post some of one of the veterans and his caller with the twofer and can't get them to go. Even sent to to the iPad and tried it. Bout ready to throw em in the lake!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Preciate yall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bless his heart. Hope he's not in too much pain when he wakes up. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, pose to be off next 3 days, found out I gotta werk Friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to all searching for new careers !!!


Well that stinks.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Gobble, Jeff,Crickett  and over worked Quackbro. Hope Jag has a smooth re-entry. I posted some pics from the camp this week end from my phone with no problem. Resized them and they went through. Been trying to post some of one of the veterans and his caller with the twofer and can't get them to go. Even sent to to the iPad and tried it. Bout ready to throw em in the lake!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr, pose to be off next 3 days, found out I gotta werk Friday night.
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck to all searching for new careers !!!



That sux Quackbro!


Got a call outta nowhere yesterday, gotta work in ATL the next 2 days. I'm glad, but I sure hate commuting up in there.



Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Gobble, Jeff,Crickett  and over worked Quackbro. Hope Jag has a smooth re-entry. I posted some pics from the camp this week end from my phone with no problem. Resized them and they went through. Been trying to post some of one of the veterans and his caller with the twofer and can't get them to go. Even sent to to the iPad and tried it. Bout ready to throw em in the lake!!!!



Afternoon Moon. Hmmmmmm, that's weird.



Crickett said:


> Bless his heart. Hope he's not in too much pain when he wakes up.
> 
> 
> Well that stinks.



Between pain a starvin to deaf, I bet he's going to be in an ill mood.


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 12, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good luck to all searching for new careers !!!



Thx bud


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 12, 2016)

6:19


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 12, 2016)

Idjits


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Gobble, Jeff,Crickett  and over worked Quackbro. Hope Jag has a smooth re-entry. I posted some pics from the camp this week end from my phone with no problem. Resized them and they went through. Been trying to post some of one of the veterans and his caller with the twofer and can't get them to go. Even sent to to the iPad and tried it. Bout ready to throw em in the lake!!!!


I KNOW THAT feeling. 


greg_n_clayton said:


> 6:19



HEY!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

Dang near as good as it was yesterday-bbq'd schicken, spicy baked bbq'd flavored beans, cone on da cobb, tater salad, deviled eggz, french bread toast.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 12, 2016)

Evening H22, Mrs. H, GNC and Blood. We making some Zatarans jambalaya Jeff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Evening H22, Mrs. H, GNC and Blood. We making some Zatarans jambalaya Jeff.



Heck yeah, sounds good. Got a lil tidbit for ya Moon, next time you out makin groceries look for Louisiana brand(yellow pkg.) Gumbo and Etouffee mix. For a store bought mix and quickness, you can't beat it.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2016)

evening Chief and moonbro

turkey burritos tonight


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2016)

Smoked sausage and sour kraut. I had a taste for it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> evening Chief and moonbro
> 
> turkey burritos tonight



Evenin gobble.....don't do like I just did. I'm tight as a tick's been on a dog's ear 3-4 days.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin gobble.....don't do like I just did. I'm tight as a tick's been on a dog's ear 3-4 days.



 GROSS.  CRAZY.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2016)

The boy is all off schedule. He eats at 5:30 then again at 7:30. I prefer 7:30. Oh, then he eats again at 2:30am.
Drugs.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GROSS.  CRAZY.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2016)

Wait........ I meant prescribed drugs. not skreet drugs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2016)

We keep them drugs in the gun safe. He don't know the combo.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2016)

They potent.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2016)

Just call me Mz. H tu tu/pharmacist.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just call me Mz. H tu tu/pharmacist.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

prescription flop


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mud?



If mud flops is it a plop and in need of a mop?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> If mud flops is it a plop and in need of a mop?



Might outta call a cop.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

I gotta take the garbage out tonight.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> That sux Quackbro!
> 
> 
> Got a call outta nowhere yesterday, gotta work in ATL the next 2 days. I'm glad, but I sure hate commuting up in there.
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

Crickett said:


>



He's a lil cranky, but tolerable.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

Oh I forgot to tell yall about when he was done.

Nurse comes out to the waiting room and says, I need your help. I get up and walk over and she whispers, "he said he needs to go to the restroom". So, I go back to the room with her and he's standing up in a corner behind eqpt. and stuff, holding on to the wall on both sides of the corner. Boy was bout drunk as could be, staggering into the restroom hangin on to me. 

We get into the restroom and he proceeds to take care of business standin there wobblin around, but winds up just wobblin and talkin all kinds of crazy stuff.  Never did go to the restroom, but we stood there for about 5 mins. or better.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


>


Will watch tomorrow. His laptop is silly. 


Jeff C. said:


> Might outta call a cop.


Might wanta get a mop. 


Jeff C. said:


> He's a lil cranky, but tolerable.



The boy just came in asking for frozen apple juice. Don't have none.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh I forgot to tell yall about when he was done.
> 
> Nurse comes out to the waiting room and says, I need your help. I get up and walk over and she whispers, "he said he needs to go to the restroom". So, I go back to the room with her and he's standing up in a corner behind eqpt. and stuff, holding on to the wall on both sides of the corner. Boy was bout drunk as could be, staggering into the restroom hangin on to me.
> 
> We get into the restroom and he proceeds to take care of business standin there wobblin around, but winds up just wobblin and talkin all kinds of crazy stuff.  Never did go to the restroom, but we stood there for about 5 mins. or better.



It's not funny, but it's funny. Bless his heart.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2016)

Evidently Cody saw alot of blood and thought the nurse had cleaned his shorts all up. He was amazed that his shorts were clean.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Evidently Cody saw alot of blood and thought the nurse had cleaned his shorts all up. He was amazed that his shorts were clean.



  


Lawd have Mercy.....he was in deep space.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd have Mercy.....he was in deep space.



I reckon. Jag didn't do anything weird That dentist stuff must be some good stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I reckon. Jag didn't do anything weird That dentist stuff must be some good stuff.



Not really.....it was more like he was a very sleepy drunk.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

Speakin of apple juice......we had to hide Jags' apples. He isn't sposed to be chawin down on anything like that.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

Wonder what happened to Quackbros interwebs?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 12, 2016)

Bout time to chill out for the evening, gotta long day tomorrow.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 12, 2016)

I will give that a try Jeff thanks.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 12, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> He's a lil cranky, but tolerable.



 



Jeff C. said:


> Oh I forgot to tell yall about when he was done.
> 
> Nurse comes out to the waiting room and says, I need your help. I get up and walk over and she whispers, "he said he needs to go to the restroom". So, I go back to the room with her and he's standing up in a corner behind eqpt. and stuff, holding on to the wall on both sides of the corner. Boy was bout drunk as could be, staggering into the restroom hangin on to me.
> 
> We get into the restroom and he proceeds to take care of business standin there wobblin around, but winds up just wobblin and talkin all kinds of crazy stuff.  Never did go to the restroom, but we stood there for about 5 mins. or better.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> It's not funny, but it's funny. Bless his heart.


^^^what she said.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2016)

Morning folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2016)

Kinda miss the Ol white screen....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Kinda miss the Ol white screen....



That is sort of like missing the splinter you dug out of your thumb.

morning homerbro

Well I have the morning the usual


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Morning Blood and Gobble, I will take several cups of the good stuff. Haven't heard much out of the exploits of  Drunkbro. Is he still around Blood?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 13, 2016)

HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie and to the rest of the sleepy drivelers this morning.

Gobblin, I will be glad to partake of a cup or three of your coffee this morning as I need to get my rear in gear because I have lots of things to get done today.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 13, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Kinda miss the Ol white screen....




WHAT YA TALKIN BOUT WILLIS ??????  Ain't nothing more ridiculous thtn having to sit here and wait an hour for that dang thing to disappear every morning!!!!!  I want to be catching up reading  etc and just can't do it with that thing staring me in the face !!!     


If you miss that dang thang, well Drunkro must have really hypnotized you or something !!!  


Gotta run and get stuff done.

Catch back up a few hours.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2016)

Mernin fellas


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2016)

Mornin.....got to head in to ATL for about 12 hrs today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2016)

Holler later, y'all have a good hump day!


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 13, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....got to head in to ATL for about 12 hrs today.



What part ????


----------



## Crickett (Apr 13, 2016)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 13, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



Hey there shorter than me ....


----------



## cramer (Apr 13, 2016)

morning EE .MP Crickett & Nuge, thanks for the coffee G
Babygirl is hard to hang with, won't nap and runs strong from start to finish
I like to think I wear her down and she sleeps as soon as she hits the road home, but I leep getting up later and later
Wouldn't trade this time for any other


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 13, 2016)

cramer said:


> morning EE .MP Crickett & Nuge, thanks for the coffee G
> Babygirl is hard to hang with, won't nap and runs strong from start to finish
> I like to think I wear her down and she sleeps as soon as she hits the road home, but I leep getting up later and later
> Wouldn't trade this time for any other



Mornin' Brother , cherish them tired moments ....they will fly by ...


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Morning Chief, Nuge,Crickett, EE and Cramer. Safe driving this AM Chief, keep your head on a swivel!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 13, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> Hey there shorter than me ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang near as good as it was yesterday-bbq'd schicken, spicy baked bbq'd flavored beans, cone on da cobb, tater salad, deviled eggz, french bread toast.




Lemme know how you prepare those spicy baked beans !! 





Jeff C. said:


> Oh I forgot to tell yall about when he was done.
> 
> Nurse comes out to the waiting room and says, I need your help. I get up and walk over and she whispers, "he said he needs to go to the restroom". So, I go back to the room with her and he's standing up in a corner behind eqpt. and stuff, holding on to the wall on both sides of the corner. Boy was bout drunk as could be, staggering into the restroom hangin on to me.
> 
> We get into the restroom and he proceeds to take care of business standin there wobblin around, but winds up just wobblin and talkin all kinds of crazy stuff.  Never did go to the restroom, but we stood there for about 5 mins. or better.





Mz T and I drove him to the bathroom at Hamburg, we waited for 30 minutes...




Jeff C. said:


> Mornin.....got to head in to ATL for about 12 hrs today.




Careful Chief, stay away from the JollyRanchers, you'll be driving 32 mph thankin you're running 80...





Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!





Crickett, send me a PM please, for some reason I can only return one and not originate one ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2016)

Always love a post from Chiefbro that starts out "Oh, I forgot to tell you . . ."


You KNOW it's gonna be a classic Jag story !!


----------



## cramer (Apr 13, 2016)

morning Quack
Dert want to sponsor the 2016 twister championship with his new beer


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2016)

Nothin happenin on the BOG ranch!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 13, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lemme know how you prepare those spicy baked beans !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bless your heart


----------



## Crickett (Apr 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Always love a post from Chiefbro that starts out "Oh, I forgot to tell you . . ."
> 
> 
> You KNOW it's gonna be a classic Jag story !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hey!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Morning Quackbro, Mrs. H, Mud and hdm03. Sorry to hear about your lease Mud.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 13, 2016)

Just a quick fly-by this morning (or what is left of it).

I've been busy making some $$$$ so that I can keep right on paying my bills.  I've been tracking shipments on the computer as well.  Thankfully a couple were delivered earlier today with no problems BUT another one of them somehow got the paperwork mixed up by the trucking line and instead of heading to El Paso....it shows now that it went to a location here in Georgia instead.   Trying to get it re-routed properly now.  


I've been working hard since before 5:30 AM and now I have worked up a big appetite for sure.  I'm going to go eat lunch with my dedicated Cheddar's Restaurant server in a few minutes.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 13, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I'm going to go eat lunch with my dedicated Cheddar's Restaurant server in a few minutes.



Whats she look like ....


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 13, 2016)

Later y'all.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 13, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just a quick fly-by this morning (or what is left of it).
> 
> I've been busy making some $$$$ so that I can keep right on paying my bills.  I've been tracking shipments on the computer as well.  Thankfully a couple were delivered earlier today with no problems BUT another one of them somehow got the paperwork mixed up by the trucking line and instead of heading to El Paso....it shows now that it went to a location here in Georgia instead.   Trying to get it re-routed properly now.
> 
> ...




As usual, my dedicated server came through with flying colors and laid a Lemon Pepper Chicken lunch on me, with two perfectly grilled chicken breast fillets over a bed of  seasoned rice, buttered carrots, a big baked potato with cheese and butter, and also with a glazed bourbon sauce and also 6 lemon wedges with all of the seeds removed before being served to me.  I washed it all down with a couple of glasses of ice water.  When I finished, I looked over across the room and there was Oral Roberts and the Pope, both just standing there staring at me and shaking their heads.  (Unfortunately, I couldn't get either one of them to pay for my lunch today though !!!)   

This German lady has served me close to 500 meals now in this Cheddar's Restaurant in Augusta.  There were  only 27 meals that she didn't serve me since this restaurant opened back about 6 years ago now.  She has served me every meal there for the past 5 years now.  She knows her stuff when it comes to taking care of her guests and she is by far the best server that it in this restaurant.

I know the two owners of this restaurant fairly well as they actually own ALL of the Cheddar's Restaurants in Georgia since they own the franchise rights for the entire state.  I sit down with the  owners on occasion and do my best to tell them the things they are doing right and also some things that they are doing wrong and need to improve on too.  All of this is in hopes that they will continue to be profitable and keep serving some of the best valued meals any where around also.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 13, 2016)

I should say that the great lunch was the best part of my day BUT earlier today, I also had a NOT SO GOOD ENCOUNTER as well.

I have been relocating squirrels lately but after making a delivery this morning, I noticed something that I didn't want to see.  

Yep, he became very irate initially and again when I relocated him.  That sucker stunk so bad that it was enough to Gag a Maggot !!!!  

He was grinning for sure as he was finding a new home.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 13, 2016)

Good afternoon EE and the rest of the driveler crew. The ole grinner looks pretty indignant about being detained!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2016)

Starve a fever,  feed a cold. REALLY


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2016)

I got both. What to do. YUCK.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2016)

It's OK. My boy is still, STILL recovering from his back surgery.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 13, 2016)

Hope he don't get it.  I coughed so much today, felt like I broke a rib.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 13, 2016)

Mrs. H,

Liquor, Liquor.....Drink Strong Liquor, Strong Liquor !!!

Yep, that ought to do the trick for you !!!!!   


Hope you get over this "crud" sounding stuff soon !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 13, 2016)

evening drivelers.   sure looks cloudy outside.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2016)

Time to make the doughnuts!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2016)

Didn't have to pull a 12 today, only 8 hrs. Although, with the commute I had 11.5 hours.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh.....evenin folks!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Always love a post from Chiefbro that starts out "Oh, I forgot to tell you . . ."
> 
> 
> You KNOW it's gonna be a classic Jag story !!



I just tell it like it happened, but you know that. Not necessary to embellish with that boy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 13, 2016)

Reckon I'll call it a night....nobody home.

Got one more day tomorrow.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Starve a fever,  feed a cold. REALLY





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I got both. What to do. YUCK.





You need a good dose of . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 13, 2016)

Think mebbe I just bought a truck . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 13, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think mebbe I just bought a truck . .



Let me guess ... Red,  long wheelbase, 2 wheel drive, Dodge ram


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2016)

Mernin folks


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Morning Blood.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 14, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Moonpie , Gobblin (he will be here really soon) and to the rest of the driveler nation.

Dang, seems like I just went to sleep a few minutes ago and now it is time to get up and face the world.  

Just a note of caution:  Possums get really MAD when they are caught in a trap !!!!  


Dangit, it is RAINING again now.  I don't need any more rain as I have lots of work to get done instead and I can't do it with moisture in the air.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Howdy EE,aka possum wrangler.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy EE,aka possum wrangler.




He was lucky that he didn't get a .22 behind the head instead BUT I just relocated him about 5 miles away in a big wooded area with lots of ponds around.  He should have fun in this new environment.  I was glad to see him hit the ground and run the other way.



I smell COFFEE right now too !!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2016)

morning moonbro and wranglerbro


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Time to make the doughnuts!



Isn't it easier to get them from vending ?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Morning Gobble, coffee is hitting the spot.


----------



## cramer (Apr 14, 2016)

morning EE, MP, BOG & G - coffee is great as usual


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2016)

Mornin folks.....one more commute into ATL. Don't have to be there til 10:00, traffic won't be as bad at least.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## cramer (Apr 14, 2016)

morning Chief - take marta - it's smarta


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Morning Cramer and Chief. Hope Jag is doing ok this morning.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2016)

cramer said:


> morning Chief - take marta - it's smarta



Mornin cramer.....never have used it, never will I'd bet.



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Cramer and Chief. Hope Jag is doing ok this morning.



Mornin Moon, he was a tad swollen when I got home yesterday evening with a little pain, but not bad. Seems to be doing ok, thanks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2016)

Everett should be along any day now. 

If daughter doesn't birth him by this weekend they are going to induce labor Monday.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Think mebbe I just bought a truck . .







Jeff C. said:


> Everett should be along any day now.
> 
> If daughter doesn't birth him by this weekend they are going to induce labor Monday.



 

Praying for a easy delivery for mom & a healthy baby.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Praying for a easy delivery for mom & a healthy baby.



Yes indeed!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2016)

Holler later!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 14, 2016)

Good Morning Cramer and Jeffro.

Jeffro, I thought that you were working in the dental office this week instead of Atlanta ???!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Everett should be along any day now.
> 
> If daughter doesn't birth him by this weekend they are going to induce labor Monday.




 Mernin Folks!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 14, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin Folks!




Good Morning to you, Ms Keebs !!!  

You are making me smile this morning for sure.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2016)

Wow.. fertilizer ain't cheap no mo! Almost 14 $ for a fity pound bag!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Let me guess ... Red,  long wheelbase, 2 wheel drive, Dodge ram


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Morning Keebs and Crickett. You find a truck Quackbro? Didn't know you were a dodge man.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Alright I give... It's four wheel drive !


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning to you, Ms Keebs !!!
> 
> You are making me smile this morning for sure.





blood on the ground said:


> Wow.. fertilizer ain't cheap no mo! Almost 14 $ for a fity pound bag!


I have better and it's free.............. brang ya some bags, I have all the horse manure you want!


Hooked On Quack said:


>


 he was right, huh?


Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs and Crickett. You find a truck Quackbro? Didn't know you were a dodge man.


 Mernin!
Off to Wally World, bossman is grillin hamburgers for the staff today!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Keebs and Crickett. You find a truck Quackbro? Didn't know you were a dodge man.





blood on the ground said:


> Alright I give... It's four wheel drive !





Waiting on a call back, finally agreed on a price, and NO, it's not a Dudge.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2016)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2016)

Looks like Caitlin may be going into labor  Miz T took her to the Dr. about 30 mins ago, they want to see her and possibly send her on to the hospital.

We were done up in ATL, would've just been hangin out up there for 4 more hrs., so I came on home....@ brother's house because she dropped Jag off over here.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like Caitlin may be going into labor  Miz T took her to the Dr. about 30 mins ago, they want to see her and possibly send her on to the hospital.
> 
> We were done up in ATL, would've just been hangin out up there for 4 more hrs., so I came on home....@ brother's house because she dropped Jag off over here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2016)

hey yall' , what i miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2016)

GrandpaC?


----------



## Keebs (Apr 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> GrandpaC?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Evening Mud, Keebs and Grandpa Chief.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Looks like Caitlin may be going into labor  Miz T took her to the Dr. about 30 mins ago, they want to see her and possibly send her on to the hospital.
> 
> We were done up in ATL, would've just been hangin out up there for 4 more hrs., so I came on home....@ brother's house because she dropped Jag off over here.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey Moonpie, later y'all!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 14, 2016)

Werd!
Left over deer roast sammiches!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Sounds good Blood. We're making cheeseburger quesadillas. Mrs. Moonpie came up with the recipe from Pinterest I think. Gonna give it a whirl.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2016)

BroPa !!!! 



Messed around and got the truck sold out from under me.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Dang Quackbro! Any word yet Chief?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> GrandpaC?





Keebs said:


>





Moonpie1 said:


> Evening Mud, Keebs and Grandpa Chief.





Crickett said:


>





Hooked On Quack said:


> BroPa !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Messed around and got the truck sold out from under me.




   She's in da hospital having contractions and dilated about 4 cm or 4 inches  last I heard.

Brother and I are workin on da lawnmower  about 10 mins away.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 14, 2016)

... you might be a Cajun hot sauce eating redneck if you're working on a lawnmower when your daughter's in  labor...


----------



## Crickett (Apr 14, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> She's in da hospital having contractions and dilated about 4 cm or 4 inches  last I heard.
> 
> Brother and I are workin on da lawnmower  about 10 mins away.






Hooked On Quack said:


> ... you might be a Cajun hot sauce eating redneck if you're working on a lawnmower when your daughter's in  labor...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 14, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Wow.. fertilizer ain't cheap no mo! Almost 14 $ for a fity pound bag!



Did not pay anywhere near that at Godfrey's a couple weeks ago.




Hooked On Quack said:


> ... you might be a Cajun hot sauce eating redneck if you're working on a lawnmower when your daughter's in  labor...



At least has backup for transportation if need by.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ... you might be a Cajun hot sauce eating redneck if you're working on a lawnmower when your daughter's in  labor...




10-fo!   



gobbleinwoods said:


> Did not pay anywhere near that at Godfrey's a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

Got 4 speed and reverse with zero turn to too two tutu.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Apr 14, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> BroPa !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Messed around and got the truck sold out from under me.


Do you need the name of a good divorce lawyer??


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 14, 2016)

Not yet......8 cm


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2016)

Goodnight all . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 15, 2016)

Wow, it is lonely in here this morning.

Jeffro getting close to becoming a Grandpa, Quack becoming an expert on truck buying negotiations, and Hillary still lying her head off as usual........SO are the days of our lives !!!!!!     


Coffee, Coffee, I need some Coffee pleaseeeeee !!!!!!

OK, Drivelers, it is time to Get up and Get your Rear in Gear, Shake a Leg, Do the dance, Take a Shower, Eat some Breakfast, then Face the World today Head On !!!


Who am I kidding.....maybe I need to go back to Sleep instead.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Morning EE. Do you need a snickers bar to go with your coffee?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE. Do you need a snickers bar to go with your coffee?



Or a doughnut hole?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Morning Gobble, maybe the coffee will get EE going this morning.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning EE. Do you need a snickers bar to go with your coffee?





gobbleinwoods said:


> Or a doughnut hole?



Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as it is pumping through my veins already !!!

Heck, that sounds like a good plan this morning because I can't get any work done today because of the rain !!!!  I might even consider back-sliding to my original Little Debbie Oatmeal pies and Honey Buns along with a Coke for my breakfast.  It was ONLY about a 100 grams of SUGAR every morning back then BUT it surely put me into orbit wide-eyed and bushy-tailed each day back about 7 months ago.  

I need to hurry up and get this shipment processed before I go to Texas late next week.


----------



## cramer (Apr 15, 2016)

morning fellers - slept late. everybody's gone
Thanks for the coffee G

I hope Chief has an arm full of life changing sweetness, right about now


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Not yet......8 cm




 Mernin!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Good Soggy morning Cramer,Keebs, Crickett and Nuge. It's FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Good Soggy morning Cramer,Keebs, Crickett and Nuge. _*It's FRIDAY!!!*_


 Thank Heavens!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 15, 2016)

Good morning, is Chief a Gpapa yet


----------



## Crickett (Apr 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Not yet......8 cm





Keebs said:


> Mernin!!






Wycliff said:


> Good morning, is Chief a Gpapa yet








Moonpie1 said:


> Good Soggy morning Cramer,Keebs, Crickett and Nuge. It's FRIDAY!!!




 Mornin'


Had some dude knock on my back door this mornin before 8.  Turns out he was looking for his horse that got out last night/early mornin & my landlord had caught it & put it in the pasture. He was here to get it back.


----------



## cramer (Apr 15, 2016)

morning keebs, mp and Wy and Crickett if she's here
I keep waiting on Chief to pop up some pics - 
I have my little angel for the last day of this vacation - she is a handful
go go go and never takes a nap.
She loves her grandma's birds at the feeders.
We have a little "welcome" thing with 4 different birds on it at the front step.
She picked them up and touched all their beaks and then moved them to the step she was sitting on, pointed at them each  bird and said " no, no , no, no" like she did not want them to fly off


----------



## Crickett (Apr 15, 2016)

cramer said:


> morning keebs, mp and Wy and Crickett if she's here
> I keep waiting on Chief to pop up some pics -
> I have my little angel for the last day of this vacation - she is a handful
> go go go and never takes a nap.
> ...


----------



## Crickett (Apr 15, 2016)

I see Chief down there


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2016)

Mornin folks......sorry, laptop died while looking for this pic in my downloads. 

Yep I'm officially a Grandpa as of about 2:30 this am.

I've only got a couple of crappy pictures for now as she was nursing Everett by the time I got to go in room. Dad, MizT, and Dad's Mom were in the room during birth and by the time I got in there she was already nursing Everett and they were all covered up, just couldn't see him good. Plus, by that time there were too many folks in there also. 

Anyway, here's one MizT took right after he was born and they had cleaned up the baby and handed him to Caitlin.


----------



## cramer (Apr 15, 2016)

Praise the Lord!
What a beautiful site, Grandpa


----------



## Crickett (Apr 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks......sorry, laptop died while looking for this pic in my downloads.
> 
> Yep I'm officially a Grandpa as of about 2:30 this am.
> 
> ...



  

Congrats!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 15, 2016)

Congrats GrandpaJeffCHole!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2016)

cramer said:


> Praise the Lord!
> What a beautiful site, Grandpa





Crickett said:


> Congrats!



Yep appreciate it, can't wait til I can see him without umpteen others and actually hold him. They do stuff different in hospitals now compared to what I'm used to.

They give the baby to the Momma for 1 hr before they even weigh or measure them, so I don't even know those actual figures as of yet. I left before they made it official.

Reckon I should flip that pic to horizontal.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks......sorry, laptop died while looking for this pic in my downloads.
> 
> Yep I'm officially a Grandpa as of about 2:30 this am.
> 
> ...





Congrats Grandbro


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Congrats GrandpaJeffCHole!!!!!!!



HEYYYYYY homotree, great idea bro, they were wondering what Everett should call me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Congrats Grandbro



Thanks Wybro....Uncle Jag was pretty excited himself.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks......sorry, laptop died while looking for this pic in my downloads.
> 
> Yep I'm officially a Grandpa as of about 2:30 this am.
> 
> ...


   your life just changed dramatically, I PROMISE!!  

Congrats & Hugs all around!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2016)

Congrats to ya'll Jeffro, or should i say grand pa or should i say pops.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Morning Wy and Mud. Congrats Chief. Hope everyone is doing good.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2016)

Keebs said:


> your life just changed dramatically, I PROMISE!!
> 
> Congrats & Hugs all around!!



Yes Ma'am, I hope so. This will be the third time for a life changing event, the first two being Jared and Caitlin obviously. Difference is the old saying, I can give Everett back.  

Thank you schweetheart! 





mudracing101 said:


> Congrats to ya'll Jeffro, or should i say grand pa or should i say pops.



Thanks Mudbro, they were discussing that last night. I told'em let Everett call me what he wants. Maybe somethin like The GrandKing or Cheifpa  



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Wy and Mud. Congrats Chief. Hope everyone is doing good.



Appreciate it Moon, everyone is doing fine!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes Ma'am, I hope so. This will be the third time for a life changing event, the first two being Jared and Caitlin obviously. Difference is the old saying, I can give Everett back.
> 
> Thank you schweetheart!
> 
> ...


    Love it!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2016)

Here's a better pic.

BTW, they officially changed his middle name to 'Buck', Dad's nick name all his life, so Everett Buck Lewallen.

I already gave him a knife.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks......sorry, laptop died while looking for this pic in my downloads.
> 
> Yep I'm officially a Grandpa as of about 2:30 this am.
> 
> ...





Well now, this is worthy of coming out of seclusion for a post. Congratulations to you and your Family, Grandpa Jeff. I`m proud for you. Good Bourbon on me.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2016)

Oh, he was officially 7.5 lbs and 19.5 "


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Well now, this is worthy of coming out of seclusion for a post. Congratulations to you and your Family, Grandpa Jeff. I`m proud for you. Good Bourbon on me.



Well thank you very much Nic, I really appreciate that. I will gladly indulge you on a good Bourbon in celebration of this fine day. 

Furthermore, Hope all is going well with the Man child, Warren's recovery!


----------



## StriperrHunterr (Apr 15, 2016)

Congrats. Most excellent.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2016)

StripeRR HunteRR said:


> Congrats. Most excellent.



Thank you, sir!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks......sorry, laptop died while looking for this pic in my downloads.
> 
> Yep I'm officially a Grandpa as of about 2:30 this am.
> 
> ...



What a beautiful sight. Congrats to all! 
I know ya'll are on Cloud Nine.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Here's a better pic.
> 
> BTW, they officially changed his middle name to 'Buck', Dad's nick name all his life, so Everett Buck Lewallen.
> 
> I already gave him a knife.


 Oh my....... be still my heart, he is plumb precious!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2016)

Any of y'all ever stay at smithgall woods state park?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 15, 2016)

By the way.... Congratulations to you and your family Jeff C!!!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 15, 2016)

Congrats GRANDPA JEFF


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2016)

Looks like PaPa gonna have a good helper in a few years with the grass cuttin and stick picker upper. lol


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 15, 2016)

Jeff, 

Congratulations to your entire family on the birth of this new son, grandson, and nephew.  Everett surely is a fine healthy looking boy of which will always have you wrapped around his little finger !!!  Yep, not only a new knife already but I see a rifle, a rod-and reel, a tackle box, a fishing boat, a new razzed-up lawn-mower, and a truckload of other "goodies" heading his way soon.      

It surely put a smile on my face when I got back from lunch and checked in here for a drive-by update this afternoon.     

"WELCOME MASTER EVERETT BUCK LEWALLEN TO THE FANTASTIC WORLD OF THE  GON DRIVELER NATION !!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> What a beautiful sight. Congrats to all!
> I know ya'll are on Cloud Nine.



Thank ya Darlin, I ain't sure which one I'm on now. I think I fell off onto another one a little while ago been on the phone so much with about 3 hrs of sleep. 



Keebs said:


> Oh my....... be still my heart, he is plumb precious!!



Kind of resembles me don't he? 



blood on the ground said:


> By the way.... Congratulations to you and your family Jeff C!!!



Thank ya BOGbro! 



LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Congrats GRANDPA JEFF



Thanks Mike, I'll tell'em we gettin congrats from slap across the country! 




mudracing101 said:


> Looks like PaPa gonna have a good helper in a few years with the grass cuttin and stick picker upper. lol



You better believe it....Jag gonna teach him how to keep a mower runnin good too. 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Congratulations to your entire family on the birth of this new son, grandson, and nephew.  Everett surely is a fine healthy looking boy of which will always have you wrapped around his little finger !!!  Yep, not only a new knife already but I see a rifle, a rod-and reel, a tackle box, a fishing boat, a new razzed-up lawn-mower, and a truckload of other "goodies" heading his way soon.
> 
> ...



No doubt about it Mike, Buck Sr., Jag, and I will get him out and in touch with nature as soon as possible. Thank you!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2016)

Eatin a late lunch/early supper, MizT just came home. I'm going to head back up to the hospital in a while after all other visitors leave and hang out for a while this evenin. 

I guess it's normal now, but they don't release Momma and baby until 24 hrs after the birth nowadays.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Here's a better pic.
> 
> BTW, they officially changed his middle name to 'Buck', Dad's nick name all his life, so Everett Buck Lewallen.
> 
> I already gave him a knife.





Jeff C. said:


> Oh, he was officially 7.5 lbs and 19.5 "



Oh my goodness! He is precious!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Eatin a late lunch/early supper, MizT just came home. I'm going to head back up to the hospital in a while after all other visitors leave and hang out for a while this evenin.
> 
> I guess it's normal now, but they don't release Momma and baby until 24 hrs after the birth nowadays.


 give'm enough kisses from all of us!

I'm outta here folks, have a great weekend!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 15, 2016)

Keebs said:


> give'm enough kisses from all of us!
> 
> I'm outta here folks, have a great weekend!



Will do, Keebsy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 15, 2016)

Lets go Keebs!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 15, 2016)

Congrats BroPa !!!  



Gotta werk on my off day.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 15, 2016)

I need a nap, not liking this working when the suns out


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Howdy daywalker Wy. And no truck Quackbro.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 15, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy daywalker Wy. And no truck Quackbro.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 15, 2016)

Crickett said:


>



How's you doin up there?


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Evening Crickett and Miggy.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 15, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Well thank you very much Nic, I really appreciate that. I will gladly indulge you on a good Bourbon in celebration of this fine day.
> 
> Furthermore, Hope all is going well with the Man child, Warren's recovery!





Thank you. He is doing very well, much better than expected at this time. That boy adds new meaning to the word "tough".

One of these days we`ll have us 4 fingers of Knob Creek, you and me. Congratulations again on the Grandson.  

I hope everyone here is well...


----------



## Hornet22 (Apr 15, 2016)

JEFFRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so glad your baby girl is doin good. DAT'S  a fine lookin grandboy too. The boy said give Uncle Jag a hi five. And tell mz t I said hey, she knows wat it means.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 15, 2016)

Congrats Chiefpapa

Nic, glad son is doing so well.

It is the weekend finally.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 15, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's you doin up there?



 I'm doin' jus fine!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 15, 2016)

I got a house full of youngins & I'm listening to Conway Twitty. The youngins are playing hide & go seek.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 15, 2016)

Now I'm diggin up bones with Randy Travis.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Congrats BroPa !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta werk on my off day.



Appreciate it Mill, it's going to be adventurous! 



Nicodemus said:


> Thank you. He is doing very well, much better than expected at this time. That boy adds new meaning to the word "tough".
> 
> One of these days we`ll have us 4 fingers of Knob Creek, you and me. Congratulations again on the Grandson.
> 
> I hope everyone here is well...



Sounds like he is a tough young man and glad he isn't going to have any permanent debilitating injuries.

I would enjoy settin around a primitive fire and tossin a few back in your company Nic, and thanks again.





Hornet22 said:


> JEFFRO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so glad your baby girl is doin good. DAT'S  a fine lookin grandboy too. The boy said give Uncle Jag a hi five. And tell mz t I said hey, she knows wat it means.



Appreciate it Chrisbro, yep she's doin fine, as is Everett. He pooped a goot one in the diaper tonight while I was holdin' em.  I had to lend a hand to Daddy on diaper changin skillz and the one handed dual ankle grip and lift. 

Cody's another tough young man I really want to meet one day soon. Would like to see him interact with Uncle Jag


She will know absolutely what it means! 










gobbleinwoods said:


> Congrats Chiefpapa
> 
> Nic, glad son is doing so well.
> 
> It is the weekend finally.



Thanks Mr gobblebro, no one has yet to figure out what they're going to refer to me as.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it Mill, it's going to be adventurous!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh we have a name or two as to how to refer to you.   

good Saturday morning drivelers.  don't sleep the weekend away.   can you smell that smell?????


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 16, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you fellow drivelers.

Thankfully Gobblin's coffee truck just stopped by so I can get big jolt to get my rear in gear this morning.

I need to read the newspaper, get me some breakfast, and stop by Wally World before I ride up to the country this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 16, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Saturday to all of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> Thankfully Gobblin's coffee truck just stopped by so I can get big jolt to get my rear in gear this morning.
> 
> I need to read the newspaper, get me some breakfast, and stop by Wally World before I ride up to the country this morning.



family before packaging goods???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 16, 2016)

I figured that I might as well get things done up in the country this morning first.

I still can't process any goods this morning as it still too much moisture in the air but I am hoping that I can get it done by late tomorrow or Monday afternoon at the latest  as that is when my friend can help me in re-rolling and breaking down these 100 lb rolls into 50 lb rolls instead.  The length of these rolls is approximately 60" and the diameter is about 18" after packaging.  I have to do that to make it feasible for my customer's plant workers to be able to handle the weight of approximately 50 lbs each.  I have only been supplying this same item to this same customer for 43 years now with the last 23 years of those direct from my business.

It is a lot of hard work due to lifting and handling multiple times while re-rolling onto very heavy-duty cardboard type cores, sealing each roll in 4 mil polyethylene tubing with heavy weight wire ties, and then storing until my customer needs it.  They can't run their production without it.


This item is just an "off the wall" item of my actual filtration products related business but it surely helps to pay my bills each month.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 16, 2016)

Morning Gobble and EE. Caught me a few extra winks this morning. Felt pretty good.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 16, 2016)

Good morning, congrats again to Papabro. Glad your son is improving Nic


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2016)

Morning folks, man you tawkin 'bout SLICK !!!  These Ga red/yellow clay roads will have you puckered up !!!


Dang young'uns been out "playing in 'em" making it even worse, for a stock 4x4.




Glad to see you back Nic, and even happier to hear of Klem's improvement !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Oh we have a name or two as to how to refer to you.
> 
> good Saturday morning drivelers.  don't sleep the weekend away.   can you smell that smell?????



Oh, I bet!  

Good mornin gobblein, EE, Moon, Wy.

Be glad when this drizzly, cloudy weather parts our area.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Morning folks, man you tawkin 'bout SLICK !!!  These Ga red/yellow clay roads will have you puckered up !!!
> 
> 
> Dang young'uns been out "playing in 'em" making it even worse, for a stock 4x4.
> ...



Well, if you had a truck.....


----------



## cramer (Apr 16, 2016)

good morning MP, Chief Grandpa, Wy ,EE  & Gobble
Thanks for the coffee G


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2016)

Anybody have any advice on a "free" download anti virus program ??? 


My McAfee done runned out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, if you had a truck.....






Shaddup..


----------



## cramer (Apr 16, 2016)

morning Quackbro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2016)

Hiya Cramerbro !!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 16, 2016)

Morning Quack, Wy, Cramer and Grandpa Chief. Don't know if that one will stick Chief, but it will suffice for now. Still drizzly here at 31220, but the batteries are charged and ready to go.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody have any advice on a "free" download anti virus program ???
> 
> 
> My McAfee done runned out.



Never have used it but heard good things about AVG


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2016)

cramer said:


> good morning MP, Chief Grandpa, Wy ,EE  & Gobble
> Thanks for the coffee G



Mornin cramer......let's get some exercise. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Anybody have any advice on a "free" download anti virus program ???
> 
> 
> My McAfee done runned out.



AVG free



Hooked On Quack said:


> Shaddup..



 



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quack, Wy, Cramer and Grandpa Chief. Don't know if that one will stick Chief, but it will suffice for now. Still drizzly here at 31220, but the batteries are charged and ready to go.



Mornin Moon, told my daughter bout the forum family last night and their recommendations and she said, "That's Cool".


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2016)

Quackbro, I believe you've got Windows 10 as an operating system.

If I'm not mistaken it supports Microsoft Security Essentials and Windows Defender, check that out. I like the Microsoft stuff because it runs so well in the background of Microsoft operating systems without any conflict.

Check those out too.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2016)

The Microsoft programs will automatically update. I'm not sure, but you may be able to set up AVG to automatically update also.

I've used them both the past and they are both good, but with the AVG free you're not getting the full version. 

With the Microsoft Security Essentials and Defender you are.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 16, 2016)

That's cool Chief, tell her she and EBL has a very large extended family.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quack, Wy, Cramer and Grandpa Chief. Don't know if that one will stick Chief, but it will suffice for now. Still drizzly here at 31220, but the batteries are charged and ready to go.



I'd go too if it wasn't for this wind, Moon. Last 2 times my brother and I went it just about blew us off the water.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> That's cool Chief, tell her she and EBL has a very large extended family.



Yes they do! 

Here's a couple of Jag and me with EBL.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 16, 2016)

That's good stuff Chief! Jag is all smiles and looks very proud! And you are surely one proud grandpa!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes they do!
> 
> Here's a couple of Jag and me with EBL.



THAT's what I wanted to see. I thought that baby looked like his Grand daddy. 
PRECIOUS. That the only word I have right now. Just precious.  Jag looks so proud.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 16, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes they do!
> 
> Here's a couple of Jag and me with EBL.



Awwwww


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey smart folks


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Apr 16, 2016)

Billy is dead..


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2016)

Waiting on Mom & Dad to get home with lil Buck.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 16, 2016)

Getting ready to celebrate the boys birthday early. He requested lobster linguine and steamed clams. Didn't want to go out to dinner. He prefers the Cafe 356.  His birthday is Monday, but we are gonna celebrate this evening. And again Monday.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 16, 2016)

Tell Cody happy birthday from me and Rhonda.  He will get a lot better cooking at the cafe 356 for sure. Oh and tell Chris I said hey. We are grilling some M&T rib eyes tonight. Yall know how good they are!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 16, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Tell Cody happy birthday from me and Rhonda.  He will get a lot better cooking at the cafe 356 for sure. Oh and tell Chris I said hey. We are grilling some M&T rib eyes tonight. Yall know how good they are!


 Yes sir we do know how good that M&T meat is. Miss those days down in God's Country. 
Cody said, Thank you sir for the birthday wishes.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Getting ready to celebrate the boys birthday early. He requested lobster linguine and steamed clams. Didn't want to go out to dinner. He prefers the Cafe 356.  His birthday is Monday, but we are gonna celebrate this evening. And again Monday.



Happy Birthday Cody!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey erybody !!!  Let's go play in da mud !


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 16, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey erybody !!!  Let's go play in da mud !



I played in the quail pen litter this morning.   Two dump trailers full spread on the garden.   Dry and dusty.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 16, 2016)

I know this aint the sports forum, but The Bull Dawg Nation just got over 93 thousand fans to the G Day game and had to turn folks away. GO DAWGS! 
OK, time to do the boys B.day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 16, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Getting ready to celebrate the boys birthday early. He requested lobster linguine and steamed clams. Didn't want to go out to dinner. He prefers the Cafe 356.  His birthday is Monday, but we are gonna celebrate this evening. And again Monday.



Early Happy Birthday to Cody!  Mmmmmm......that's a heck of a birthday menu, let me know if there's any leftova's. 

And Tell Chris HEY from MizT......he'll know what it means. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know this aint the sports forum, but The Bull Dawg Nation just got over 93 thousand fans to the G Day game and had to turn folks away. GO DAWGS!
> OK, time to do the boys B.day.



Yes Ma'am, I saw that.....Lawd they blew that place out with an attendance unlike any before. 

And while I'm at it, we got Momma, Daddy, and lil Buck settled in at home today. 

MizT is staying all weekend and next week with them, Jag and I fendin for ourselves hera.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2016)

started with the important stuff this morning.

Chief, you and Jag will have fun.   

Dang MsH22, that is some menu.  Bet there weren't left overs.

morning sleepy heads.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 17, 2016)

Well Good Morning and Happy Sunday to you Gobblin......and to all of those other sleepy drivelers this morning as well.


Looks like you didn't get any sleep at all last night as you have been busy doing other things instead.

The coffee is hitting the spot as my eyes are finally becoming wide open and I can even read the fine newspaper print now.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2016)

Morning bro's !!!  juanmohowa, and juanmonight


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 17, 2016)

Morning Gobble, EE and Quackbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2016)

Mornin gobblein, EE, Quackbro, and Moon.

Coffee hittin the spot......


----------



## cramer (Apr 17, 2016)

Morning Chief (GPC), Moon, EE, Quack & G
Thanks for the coffee G
WY is stumbling around somewhere looking for his favorite coffee mug


----------



## cramer (Apr 17, 2016)

Great pics Chief


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2016)

cramer said:


> Great pics Chief



Mornin cramer, caught him smilin yesterday when they got home, but missed a pic opportunity. He just had wet a diaper, so maybe it was just an "ahhhhhhhhh" moment.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 17, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning



Howdy Wybro!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2016)

gobble, Moon.......what's on the agenda for today?


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2016)

Wy, are you workin today?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Wy, are you workin today?



Yes sir, sounds like Gmama done move in with the new baby


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Yes sir, sounds like Gmama done move in with the new baby



Yessir, she's trainin/assisting Caitlin on Mommy skillz for a week. 

We had the house and yard all freshened/spiffed up when they got home yesterday.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2016)

Time to mow here again already, but at this moment I just ain't feelin it.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I know this aint the sports forum, but The Bull Dawg Nation just got over 93 thousand fans to the G Day game and had to turn folks away. GO DAWGS!
> OK, time to do the boys B.day.




Never seen so many THUGZZZ at one time in my life.






Wycliff said:


> Yes sir, sounds like Gmama done move in with the new baby





Tmama done up and left Bropa . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Never seen so many THUGZZZ at one time in my life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 ^^^^^ @ both comments.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Good morning



morning wybro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 17, 2016)

Howdy Cramer ,Wy and Chiefpa. Gonna try to get a trip to the lake in after I help a friend cut down a big dead pine in his yard.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> ^^^^^ @ both comments.





Lubme some MzT , Chiefbro, and Jagbro !!!  



Sleep meds kicking in, gotta crash.



Good day all !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lubme some MzT , Chiefbro, and Jagbro !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Backatcha Quackbro and MizDawn, sleep well brother!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2016)

Jags new push mowa!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Jags new push mowa!



More like pull mowa, it'll pull him all around the yard


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> More like pull mowa, it'll pull him all around the yard



 

You got that right. 

I told'em, "all you gotta do is keep up with it and steer it".


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Jags new push mowa!



That's a big water tank on that machine.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2016)

Haven't got him trained very well behind it yet, he's still nervous/tense behind it. He hasn't figured out the turning and all the levers yet, going to take several more times out behind it before I can just cut him loose with it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That's a big water tank on that machine.



About 4 gals. or better, it'll cut a bunch of grass on a tank.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2016)

Fixin to go run it myself and cut some borders for Jag. Hopefully, I can get him behind it today for a while. Gotta bring him up to speed behind it. My knee won't allow me to walk behind it for too long. 

Holler later!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to go run it myself and cut some borders for Jag. Hopefully, I can get him behind it today for a while. Gotta bring him up to speed behind it. My knee won't allow me to walk behind it for too long.
> 
> Holler later!



Will it accommodate one of those stand on platforms taht get pulled along?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixin to go run it myself and cut some borders for Jag. Hopefully, I can get him behind it today for a while. Gotta bring him up to speed behind it. My knee won't allow me to walk behind it for too long.
> 
> Holler later!



he'll get it just going to take some practice


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 17, 2016)

Jag gonna use that thing for a bushhog when jeph ain't lookin


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jag gonna use that thing for a bushhog when jeph ain't lookin



I see negative Nancy is back.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 17, 2016)

Drove to Athens to buy a riding lawn mower. The salesman talked us out of it.  Guess we are gonna spend MORE money fixing the old one. Salesman said they don't make em like that anymore. 
Wasted trip. 
So.......H22 is taking his frustrations out cutting the front yard with his old self propelled Honda walk behind. 
I kinda think he likes it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Drove to Athens to buy a riding lawn mower. The salesman talked us out of it.  Guess we are gonna spend MORE money fixing the old one. Salesman said they don't make em like that anymore.
> Wasted trip.
> So.......H22 is taking his frustrations out cutting the front yard with his old self propelled Honda walk behind.
> I kinda think he likes it.



Talk to dert, he's probably got a goat.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Talk to dert, he's probably got a goat.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Jags new push mowa!





Dang, that thangs a BEAST !!!  Don't put any Ethanol gas in her.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Jags new push mowa!








Look at that chunk of steel on the front of the deck, ain't no bending that !!  That thing's built better than my BushHawg !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Drove to Athens to buy a riding lawn mower. The salesman talked us out of it.  Guess we are gonna spend MORE money fixing the old one. Salesman said they don't make em like that anymore.
> Wasted trip.
> So.......H22 is taking his frustrations out cutting the front yard with his old self propelled Honda walk behind.
> I kinda think he likes it.





WOW, a honest salesman ???  


Time to hit and git . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2016)

That is a heck of a machine for just a 36" cut.   Assume that is what the 36 on the deck means.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 17, 2016)

Today is a GREAT day nuttin gone wrong and the lawn really looks good havin a cold one and lookin back


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2016)

hey stonerbro.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Will it accommodate one of those stand on platforms taht get pulled along?



Yessir, I've got one on a 48" or 52" Toro, can't remember the size of the deck right now I've had it so long. Brother has it in his storage right now, we're fixin to resurrect it too. Just needs a few hundred dollars put into it also. The one I have is called a Velke, sit ons are referred to as a sulky.



Wycliff said:


> he'll get it just going to take some practice



He's gettin it now, had him out practicin for the past couple days and today and a few minutes ago he pulled up and wanted to turn the blade on. He's cuttin now and just a laughin about it.  



Hooked On Quack said:


> Look at that chunk of steel on the front of the deck, ain't no bending that !!  That thing's built better than my BushHawg !!!



Yessir, no doubt it a beast! Scag makes one of the best, IMO.



gobbleinwoods said:


> That is a heck of a machine for just a 36" cut.   Assume that is what the 36 on the deck means.



Yep it's a 36" cut, I bought so I could get into tight spots and little gates that weren't 4' back when I was doing maintenance commercially.

Jag's havin a good time, but not as good of one as me right now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2016)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Today is a GREAT day nuttin gone wrong and the lawn really looks good havin a cold one and lookin back



Lookin good stonerbro!  I've been out doing the same most of the day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> WOW, a honest salesman ???
> 
> 
> Time to hit and git . . .



Ridiculousness. I'm done.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2016)

Jag all excited about his new push mowa.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2016)

Brother's ZD I've got over here til I get mine repaired. That's also why we resurrected the Scag and the fact thatJag's lil push mower got stolen.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 17, 2016)

Go Jag Geaux Jag Go!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Brother's ZD I've got over here til I get mine repaired. That's also why we resurrected the Scag and the fact thatJag's lil push mower got stolen.





Bet that's a high dolla mower.


That high dolla garden's looking good Pabro . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Bet that's a high dolla mower.
> 
> 
> That high dolla garden's looking good Pabro . .



Yes it is....21 hp Kawasaki too, she's bad to the bone. Gravely's been around for a long time. They are Heavy duty too.

I heard that, I would've planted it, but MizT talked me out of it with our access to Jag's 14 acre vegetable garden @ his job. Plus he get's $20.00 worth free per month and very reasonable prices for us to purchase because we are county residents. 

Jag and I are going to do a deck garden in pots, he's already started some stuff.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag all excited about his new push mowa.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2016)

Watching "Friday" one of the funniest movies EVER !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2016)

Crickett said:


>



It was hilarious hearing him laughing about it to himself while he was mowing with it for the first time. He's proud because initially he was afraid of it.

Hope all is well, Miz Crickyy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes it is....21 hp Kawasaki too, she's bad to the bone. Gravely's been around for a long time. They are Heavy duty too.
> 
> I heard that, I would've planted it, but MizT talked me out of it with our access to Jag's 14 acre vegetable garden @ his job. Plus he get's $20.00 worth free per month and very reasonable prices for us to purchase because we are county residents.
> 
> Jag and I are going to do a deck garden in pots, he's already started some stuff.





Only reason we plant a garden, Dawn loves to fool with it, I can buy all the vegetables, fresh, on Saturday morning at our Farmers Market for a whole lot less trouble.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Watching "Friday" one of the funniest movies EVER !!!



Never seen it, on tv-cable/satellite?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Never seen it, on tv-cable/satellite?





DVD, it's a MUST see !!  Been out for along time.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 17, 2016)

Happy Monday boys and girls


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2016)

Sup Bbro ???   Kill a Churkey yet ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 17, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sup Bbro ???   Kill a Churkey yet ??



Only 1 so far..
Went to Helen for a wedding over the weekend. You and your wife ever stay at Smithgall state park?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Only 1 so far..
> Went to Helen for a wedding over the weekend. You and your wife ever stay at Smithgall state park?





Never stayed there, rode up there and walked around, looks nice, big ole place.

We usually stay downtown so we can walk everywhere.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2016)

Gave a rookie a quick mine tour tonight, he's going to be one of my blunger operators.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gave a rookie a quick mine tour tonight, he's going to be one of my blunger operators.



Started running 24/7/365 yet?

morning homerbro to,2,tue,II,also

yep Moanday has arrived


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 18, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Monday to you Blood, Quack, Gobblin and the rest of the sleepy drivelers this morning.

Gobblin, Thanks for the coffee as I need some to get fully wake.  

Been reading back and I see that GrandPa Jeff and Jag have the market cornered on lawn equipment for sure !!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 18, 2016)

Morning Blood, Quackbro, EE and Gobble. Thanks for the coffee Gobble.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 18, 2016)

Good Morning Moonpie and welcome to another week of fun filled adventures !!!!

Where is that truck-load of fish that you caught this weekend?????


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 18, 2016)

My son and I got in a short trip Saturday. Fought the wind and caught a few. We let them rest yesterday.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Started running 24/7/365 yet?
> 
> morning homerbro to,2,tue,II,also
> 
> yep Moanday has arrived





No sir, we're still training new personnel and making major expansions/improvements.



Morning to all my Bro's !!  Bout ready fo a dranky drank !


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 18, 2016)

Morning Quackbro. You working all week?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2016)

Hope to carry the wife fishing tomorrow at the Plantation.  Haven't been there all year.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Quackbro. You working all week?





No sir, off today and tomorrow.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 18, 2016)

Good deal. Hope you catch a boat load. The Bayou classic is ready for action!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 18, 2016)

Good mornin y'all! 



Jeff C. said:


> It was hilarious hearing him laughing about it to himself while he was mowing with it for the first time. He's proud because initially he was afraid of it.
> 
> Hope all is well, Miz Crickyy!



 I would've loved to have seen that! 

I'm doin great! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Watching "Friday" one of the funniest movies EVER !!!



 



Jeff C. said:


> Never seen it, on tv-cable/satellite?



Oh you gotta see it! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> DVD, it's a MUST see !!  Been out for along time.







Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope to carry the wife fishing tomorrow at the Plantation.  Haven't been there all year.



Cool! We was gonna fish yesterday but my son wanted to play on his new green machine instead.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 18, 2016)

Good morning Crickett.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2016)

Mornin youngins, man I was tore up this mornin from all the grass cuttin yesterday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 18, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin youngins, man I was tore up this mornin from all the grass smokin yesterday.


Uncle stoner???


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 18, 2016)

Morning Chief. I thought Jag was doing the mowing?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 18, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. I thought Jag was doing the mowing?



Werd Moonbro... Aka Bass masta


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2016)

Mernin!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin!





Welllllllll hello there !!!   Come here often ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 18, 2016)

Howdy folks.  

Jeph.  I'll show you a negative Nancy...   GRANDPA!!


GRATS JEPH


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2016)

Mornin

TAX DAY!

Eight years after our eighth anniversary we got an eight lb. angel. Happy Birthday my Cody.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2016)

Morning y'all.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2016)

Pool crew is opening up the pool !!! 


Looks like a swamp..


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 18, 2016)

Cannon ball!!!! Wait thats Mandys line.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 18, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> TAX DAY!
> 
> Eight years after our eighth anniversary we got an eight lb. angel. Happy Birthday my Cody.



Pretty cool that Cody and KyDawg have the same birthday!!!  Happy Birthday to them both!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 18, 2016)

Happy birthday Cody and ky


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Welllllllll hello there !!!   Come here often ??


 sometimes............ you?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> Jeph.  I'll show you a negative Nancy...   GRANDPA!!
> 
> ...


Hey you............ your mini me sho is growin!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> TAX DAY!
> 
> Eight years after our eighth anniversary we got an eight lb. angel. Happy Birthday my Cody.


Happy BD Cody!!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Pool crew is opening up the pool !!!
> 
> 
> Looks like a swamp..


 I had to order a replacement pump for mine......... won't be here until the last of the week..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2016)

Insurance company trying to jerk the boy around on his birthday.

They are gonna wish they had never met me.


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 18, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Insurance company trying to jerk the boy around on his birthday.
> 
> They are gonna wish they had never met me.



git em girl ....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Insurance company trying to jerk the boy around on his birthday.
> 
> They are gonna wish they had never met me.






Oh SNAAAAAAAAAP!!!!  Mama gonna kick some bootay!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2016)

Crown da KANG !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Uncle stoner???



I didn't inhale. 



Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. I thought Jag was doing the mowing?



There's enough round here that it takes two to tango, Moon.



Keebs said:


> Mernin!







havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy folks.
> 
> Jeph.  I'll show you a negative Nancy...   GRANDPA!!
> 
> ...



Preciate it bOOM bOOM....two (-)'s = a (+) 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> TAX DAY!
> 
> Eight years after our eighth anniversary we got an eight lb. angel. Happy Birthday my Cody.



   Happy Birthday Cody. 



mudracing101 said:


> Morning y'all.



Mudro?



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Insurance company trying to jerk the boy around on his birthday.
> 
> They are gonna wish they had never met me.



Lemme git. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Crown da KANG !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 18, 2016)

Got a little more grass to mow, then take brother's mower back, then go see Everett.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Insurance company trying to jerk the boy around on his birthday.
> 
> They are gonna wish they had never met me.


MadMamaMandy!!------------>


Nugefan said:


> git em girl ....


 like white on rice!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh SNAAAAAAAAAP!!!!  Mama gonna kick some bootay!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Crown da KANG !!!!


all hail!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Crickett (Apr 18, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> TAX DAY!
> 
> Eight years after our eighth anniversary we got an eight lb. angel. Happy Birthday my Cody.



Happy Birthday Cody!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Run Folks RUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNN, she's gonna blow!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Run Folks RUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNN, she's gonna blow!!!!!


----------



## Nugefan (Apr 18, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Run Folks RUUUUUUNNNNNNNNNN, she's gonna blow!!!!!



She wubs us ....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 18, 2016)

Nugefan said:


> She wubs us ....


 true dat, but you never know how far the fallout from a mad mama hen can reach!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 18, 2016)

Happy B'day Cody.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks for all the birthday wishes for Cody.
We did the cake and singing the birthday song. Thank goodness he felt good enough to go see a movie with the Futuregrandbabymama.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2016)

Keebs said:


> true dat, but you never know how far the fallout from a mad mama hen can reach!



The boy takes after his Mama. He is taking care of business in between doctors appointments. I'm just the backup at this time. It helps to have a lawyer in the family.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 18, 2016)

Happy birthday to your son, Mandy. Give him my regards.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2016)

Somebody please tell me when Mandy's gonna blow..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2016)

Nicodemus said:


> Happy birthday to your son, Mandy. Give him my regards.


Thank you sir. I will show him this. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> Somebody please tell me when Mandy's gonna blow..


Shut up Quack.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 18, 2016)

Kinda sad when the grandmama's go to heaven we don't get cards anymore. Here's your sign guys.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 18, 2016)

Please good Lawd, I found a truck I like, pleazzze let it happen . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 18, 2016)

What did ya find this time


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> What did ya find this time



He better RAM some money in the guys hand to hold it.  

morning drivelers.

Tis the season to need the heater/defrost in the morning and AC on the trip home.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Morning Gobble.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 19, 2016)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Quack, Blood, Gobblin, Moonpie  and to the rest of you sleepy drivelers.

Gobblin, thanks for the coffee as I need some to get my eyes focused this morning.  

Quack, I thought that you had already bought three new trucks this year already.  

I couldn't sleep last night as my back is hurting like crazy.  The really bad news is that I've got to process some really heavy goods beginning at 7 AM this morning.  This is about 5 hours of work that I don't feel like doing BUT I've got to do it anyway as my time is getting short.  I'll be flying to Texas early Thursday morning for 2 weeks and I'm surely going to miss you guys and girls during that time.  It will be tough missing my early morning dose of "driveler medicine" during that time.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Good morning to you also EE. Gobblings coffee always hits the spot.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2016)

morning EE and fishbro


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 19, 2016)

*Caught some yesterday after work.*

A few more got a boat ride yesterday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 19, 2016)

Gobblin, do you ever get any sleep these days???????     



Moon, looks like you've got five more nice bass that were able to jump right into your ice-chest yesterday.  Dang, you have done a great job of training them to jump perfectly every time that you hit the water these days !!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2016)

EE, what is this sleep you speak of?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> A few more got a boat ride yesterday.



I'm calling this a repost... Those look exactly like the fish you posted a pic of the other day!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 19, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE, what is this sleep you speak of?




Well I looked up "sleep" in the dictionary and the definition of it reads as follows:  Thing that your friend Gobblin never experiences and therefore knows nothing about !!!!  





blood on the ground said:


> I'm calling this a repost... Those look exactly like the fish you posted a pic of the other day!




Blood, I will have to admit that Moonbro does have a cooler full of first-time photographed fish in this post.  You know me, with my Eagle Eyes, I don't miss too much when it comes to photographs.....and yes if you look really closely, there are five fish in this photo too. Trust me, I keep my friend, Moonpie, as honest as the day is long because you know the old saying:  "Most Fisherman are liars except you and me....and sometimes, I doubt you" !!!!  

Yep, that saying was on a plaque that hung in our house forever it seemed.  My grandfather and his best friend was two of those lying fisherman as such.  



OK, it is time for me to do some serious heavy work.  I'll catch back up later today...hopefully.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Same cooler different participants Blood. EE it takes time to train them to my way of thinking.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2016)

Mornin youngins......had a good visit with Everett 'Buck' yesterday aft/evenin. Fed him a bottle, dozed off with him, burped him, handed him off for a diaper change.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Morning Chief. Spoil EBL rotten and then go home. Blood be questioning my fish pics. But they be skrait up.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Same cooler different participants Blood. EE it takes time to train them to my way of thinking.



I'm just kidding... But that one on top does have that look don't it...LOL


----------



## Crickett (Apr 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Please good Lawd, I found a truck I like, pleazzze let it happen . . .







Jeff C. said:


> Mornin youngins......had a good visit with Everett 'Buck' yesterday aft/evenin. Fed him a bottle, dozed off with him, burped him, handed him off for a diaper change.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Just some good natured bantering Blood. It's what we do. You will have to come get in the boat with me sometime. When this bass bug subsides. I will send you home with a mess of them little catfish. Cleaned of course.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2016)

Crickett said:


>



Morning Miss Cricket!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Morning Crickett. Hope it works out for you Quackbro.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2016)

Mernin...........
off to


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mernin...........
> off to


Another day on Amazon!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 19, 2016)

Gotta get Jag off to work....holler later! 

Mornin Keebsy and Crickyy.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2016)

I'm all alone today. 

On a lighter note. BONUS received!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Another day on Amazon!!!


quit stalking me!


Jeff C. said:


> Gotta get Jag off to work....holler later!
> 
> Mornin Keebsy and Crickyy.


 hiya ChiefPapa!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2016)

Morning, b. a . utiful in Tifton today!


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2016)

I did not get a bonus today. Thanks Mandy.....


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> I did not get a bonus today. Thanks Mandy.....



You wanna hold a dolla


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 19, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You wanna hold a dolla



 I'm ok for now.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2016)

Fried cheekun, english peas, smashed taters & gravy, yeah, come'on! OH and sweet tea!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 19, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You wanna hold a dolla


----------



## Nitram4891 (Apr 19, 2016)

salad that was fit for a kang


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 19, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, b. a . utiful in Tifton today!



Hard to tell from inside this building.   

Howdy gals and ladies


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> salad that was fit for a kang










havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hard to tell from inside this building.
> 
> Howdy gals and ladies


What about the guys
Oh, HEY!


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> salad that was fit for a kang


 I love a good salad!
Oh yeah..............   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hard to tell from inside this building.
> 
> Howdy gals and ladies


 you have a message in the war thread...........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> What about the guys
> Oh, HEY!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 19, 2016)

The heck with truck shopping, gonna carry Dawn fishing.


Gonna hang da poles out the winders...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 19, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> The heck with truck shopping, gonna carry Dawn fishing.
> 
> 
> Gonna hang da poles out the winders...



don't forget to jiggle the bobber.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 19, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> don't forget to jiggle the bobber.


I thought I was the only one that did that!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 19, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hard to tell from inside this building.
> 
> Howdy gals and ladies



Hey


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Mighty quiet in here this evening. Howdy in advance.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 19, 2016)

Evening


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 19, 2016)

Hey cricket. Howdy wycliff


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 19, 2016)

Evening Wy and HFH.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2016)

It's about that time!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 19, 2016)

It's been that time, where you been


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> It's been that time, where you been



Watching my daughter's softball team get the brakes beat off them!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 19, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Watching my daughter's softball team get the brakes beat off them!



Well that stinks


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 19, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Well that stinks



Can't win them all bro!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 19, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Can't win them all bro!



True, but its still never fun


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> True, but its still never fun



True!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2016)

First time I've carried the wife fishing in years, (since she got sick) she had a BLAST !!!  She caught 25 bassnbrim all on a Beetle Spoon, I mainly ran the trolling motor and dodged her casting/unhooked her fish.

She did fall in the pond getting out of the boat, and of course it was MY fault...


Good times with my baybay !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> First time I've carried the wife fishing in years, (since she got sick) she had a BLAST !!!  She caught 25 bassnbrim all on a Beetle Spoon, I mainly ran the trolling motor and dodged her casting/unhooked her fish.
> 
> She did fall in the pond getting out of the boat, and of course it was MY fault...
> 
> ...



That's great! Glad y'all had fun!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> First time I've carried the wife fishing in years, (since she got sick) she had a BLAST !!!  She caught 25 bassnbrim all on a Beetle Spoon, I mainly ran the trolling motor and dodged her casting/unhooked her fish.
> 
> She did fall in the pond getting out of the boat, and of course it was MY fault...
> 
> ...



 Sounds like a good day


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2016)

Drunkbro is rockin out to Van Morrison...


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2016)

Did you get a truck Quack


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Did you get a truck Quack





Goot Humpday drivelers.

I had the weekly meeting from downunder yesterday.   Got home to find the wife had tickets to the Hawks game and had already left.  Hope she enjoyed it.

Well the coffee is ready and I really need several cups.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 20, 2016)

Good Morning and HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Blood, Wycliff, Quack, Gobblin, Moonpie (will be along shortly), and to all of you driveler friends out there this morning.


Quack, I think that was great of you to spend the day with Ms. Dawn and let her do the fishing etc.  Sorry about her falling in the water.  

Blood, it ain't nothing like watching your kid play sports either.  Win, lose, or draw, my late wife and I went to most every high-school game of our Daughter's in a couple of different sports too.  I think that we were the only parents that went to most every game too.  I wouldn't take a gold guinea for those experiences.  Thankfully, my wife waited until one week after our daughter graduated before starting to have multiple heart attacks etc.

Now Gobblin, I do have a very BIG Question for your wife.  Did she say anything about the "half-time" show because just a few minutes ago, I was watching television and they showed part of the HAWKS half time show and it was a bunch of REALLY FAT BLACK GUYS AND THEN THEY DANCED AND TORE OFF THEIR SHIRTS AND I SWEAR THEY HAD BOOBS BIGGER THAN MOST WOMEN AND THEY KEPT SHAKING THEM ALL AROUND ETC.  I DANG NEAR BARFED !!!! 


Now after all of that, I need some sleeping pills because I didn't sleep but a couple of hours all night long and my back is killing me this morning.  Those heavy weight rolls dang near killed me yesterday.  The major problem is that I can't take regular pain medicines because they affect the other heart medicines that I have to take each day since back in 2007.  

T - 27 hours for me as I will off to Texas tomorrow morning for two weeks.  Dang, I am going to miss all of you for sure as this trip is one of the hardest ones that I have had to make unfortunately.


Now back to our regular scheduled programs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2016)

EE, there was no report on the half dressed time show.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2016)

Dun got PG 13 up in here!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2016)

Good moanin erybody, and safe travels EE


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 20, 2016)

Morning Blood, Wy,EE and Gobble.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood, Wy,EE and Gobble.



Mernin Moonbro!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Dun got PG 13 up in here!





Wycliff said:


> Good moanin erybody, and safe travels EE





Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Blood, Wy,EE and Gobble.



what is 13?

Wy, eye moaned this morning two

fishbro, you going to wet a line today?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2016)

got a stupid meeting this morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2016)

Mornin folks.....


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 20, 2016)

Morning Chief. Probably gonna give em a try after work Gobble.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Morning Chief. Probably gonna give em a try after work Gobble.



Mornin Moon....wear'em out!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 20, 2016)

Mornin y'all! 




Hooked On Quack said:


> First time I've carried the wife fishing in years, (since she got sick) she had a BLAST !!!  She caught 25 bassnbrim all on a Beetle Spoon, I mainly ran the trolling motor and dodged her casting/unhooked her fish.
> 
> She did fall in the pond getting out of the boat, and of course it was MY fault...
> 
> ...



WTG Miz Dawn



 That's for throwing Miz Dawn in the pond.


----------



## Crickett (Apr 20, 2016)

I took some pics of Zelda & Hobbit the other day. Hobbit was being so sweet loving on Zelda.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> got a stupid meeting this morning



Quack is that you?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I took some pics of Zelda & Hobbit the other day. Hobbit was being so sweet loving on Zelda.



Thems some good lookin donkeys you got miss Cricket!


----------



## Crickett (Apr 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Thems some good lookin donkeys you got miss Cricket!





Thanks


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2016)

Morning y'all.


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 20, 2016)

Morning Crickett and Mud.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2016)

Mornin............ double check your time cards, I'm finishing it up, get it on in to count!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I took some pics of Zelda & Hobbit the other day. Hobbit was being so sweet loving on Zelda.



Beautiful! 


Mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 20, 2016)

Keebs said:


> Mornin............ double check your time cards, I'm finishing it up, get it on in to count!



BACON!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2016)

Stuffed Bell peppas and toast.....man these things-r-goot! 

Waitin on lil employment gal to come see Jag.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Stuffed Bell peppas and toast.....man these things-r-goot!
> 
> Waitin on lil employment gal to come see Jag.



Tell her i said hey.


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 20, 2016)

Homo3?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

Crickett them is some purdy mules you got


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2016)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> BACON!!!!!


 you know it!


Jeff C. said:


> Stuffed Bell peppas and toast.....man these things-r-goot!
> 
> Waitin on lil employment gal to come see Jag.


I still want to make some of those, just haven't gotten around to it.....


----------



## Keebs (Apr 20, 2016)

Crickett said:


> I took some pics of Zelda & Hobbit the other day. Hobbit was being so sweet loving on Zelda.


 aawwwwww


----------



## Crickett (Apr 20, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Crickett them is some purdy mules you got



  

 Thanks.

There is a mule here, and a donkey, and 3 goats, and a Heflinger draft horse. Lots of animals on this farm.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Did you get a truck Quack


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

Jeph c I.assure you aren't making to to ocilla?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2016)

Getting about that time . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 20, 2016)

I hear do declare...... The driveler is dead.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 20, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I hear do declare...... The driveler is dead.



Long live the driveler.

got home planted 24 tomato plants 6 peppers (need more of both) zipper peas, green beans, okra, cukes seed, and butter nut squash seed.  About half the garden planted.   

I've been getting a handfull of asparagus every day recently.   good stuff!!!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2016)

Evening, let's know another one out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Long live the driveler.
> 
> got home planted 24 tomato plants 6 peppers (need more of both) zipper peas, green beans, okra, cukes seed, and butter nut squash seed.  About half the garden planted.
> 
> I've been getting a handfull of asparagus every day recently.   good stuff!!!




Daaaaang, that's a big ole garden, ours is little, bout the size of two pick up trucks.





Wycliff said:


> Evening, let's know another one out.




I'm widdya bro !!  Gotta meeting in the morning...


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm widdya bro !!  Gotta meeting in the morning...



You got internet back at work


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2016)

mudracing101 said:


> Tell her i said hey.



She stood us up. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeph c I.assure you aren't making to to ocilla?



No comprende, amigo. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> I hear do declare...... The driveler is dead.



Life support..... 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Long live the driveler.
> 
> got home planted 24 tomato plants 6 peppers (need more of both) zipper peas, green beans, okra, cukes seed, and butter nut squash seed.  About half the garden planted.
> 
> I've been getting a handfull of asparagus every day recently.   good stuff!!!



What Quack said.....that's mucho vegetables coffeebro. 



Wycliff said:


> Evening, let's know another one out.



Do it Wybro! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Daaaaang, that's a big ole garden, ours is little, bout the size of two pick up trucks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lawd, yall have a lot of meetings.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

Jeff.  Are you planning on attending the war south gathering this weekend in ocilla.    You know, the one at honkeys place.  On hickory road... In ocilla... Aka.  War south


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> You got internet back at work





Yep !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff.  Are you planning on attending the war south gathering this weekend in ocilla.    You know, the one at honkeys place.  On hickory road... In ocilla... Aka.  War south



Stoopid compooter wouldn refresh, had to log off and back on.

Not sure yet, bOOM bOOM. Got a lot going on with new grandson, MizT not coming home until Saturday, etc.

It ain't lookin good, but I might ride down there for the day or somethin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2016)

My old laptop has seen better days, mighty slow.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

Kinda figured with the new grand baby you were gonna be getting all that baby slobber.  Be nice to see you but I can't say I'd blame you if you didn't make it


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 20, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kinda figured with the new grand baby you were gonna be getting all that baby slobber.  Be nice to see you but I can't say I'd blame you if you didn't make it



10-4, was hoping to see everyone and a few new faces I've never met. Might still be able to pull somethin out of the hat.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

You know since I got my new job y'all are all slacking.  The driveler is going by the way side.  Y'all are all friends and extended family.  Y'all got to do better.  I'm disappointed in y'all.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2016)

You going to ride over to WAR Quack?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You know since I got my new job y'all are all slacking.  The driveler is going by the way side.  Y'all are all friends and extended family.  Y'all got to do better.  I'm disappointed in y'all.



If you posted as much on here as you do on fb this one would have been done


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

Wycliff its a pain, for me, to post from my phone here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm on TOP of my game


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I'm on TOP of my game





You still liking your job ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

Quack ain't coming.  Neither is rydery.  They don't like us folks.  Hurts my emotionals and such


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

Honestly, not as Mich as I used to.  Boss realized how hard I will work so my days of making outside sales are over.  Now I stay either in the warehouse working like a dog or stay on the computer quoting jobs most of the day.  I like quoting jobs.  The deadlines, the rush, and challenge is fun.   The warehouse isn't so fin but it's just part of it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

I do have to admit tho, that profit share check was nice


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

Moonpie comes back.  Miguel comes back a few others and y'all still need my help to finish one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

Does bama post here anymore?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack ain't coming.  Neither is rydery.  They don't like us folks.  Hurts my emotionals and such



They are both closer than I am


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2016)

Bama stops by on occasion, but very seldom


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 20, 2016)

I seen Nic post a few days ago.  I knkw he's still around.

  Iv met quack.  He's a dang sport.  I like to meet redirte but I'm starting to think Hades will freeze. Before that happens


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I seen Nic post a few days ago.  I knkw he's still around.
> 
> Iv met quack.  He's a dang sport.  I like to meet redirte but I'm starting to think Hades will freeze. Before that happens



I still haven't met Quack, everytime we are suppose to meet one of us has to work


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2016)

Only members that I have met are Jeff, EE, Fuzzy, and Nic I think


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 20, 2016)

sebennhalfmohowas


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 20, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> sebennhalfmohowas



Knocking them down


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 21, 2016)

Morning


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2016)

Hiya Bloodbro !!! Whatcha got Drunkbro doing ??


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2016)

Morning BOG and Quack


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hiya Bloodbro !!! Whatcha got Drunkbro doing ??





Wycliff said:


> Morning BOG and Quack



Howdy fellas! 
DB is eating a box of blue berries and surfing the web for a bobcat rental.... Ain't no telling what he is about to destroy at his house! Dude still don't have any kitchen cabinets!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> Morning BOG and Quack




Hey Wybro, whatchu working rest of the week ??





blood on the ground said:


> Howdy fellas!
> DB is eating a box of blue berries and surfing the web for a bobcat rental.... Ain't no telling what he is about to destroy at his house! Dude still don't have any kitchen cabinets!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Howdy fellas!
> DB is eating a box of blue berries and surfing the web for a bobcat rental.... Ain't no telling what he is about to destroy at his house! Dude still don't have any kitchen cabinets!










Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Wybro, whatchu working rest of the week ??
> 
> Tonight and tomorrow then I'm off for the weekend


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2016)

Same here, back at it Monday night.


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Same here, back at it Monday night.



You should ride over to Ocilla then


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 21, 2016)

Had to call an wake up da boss man... Had some parts I needed locked in his office... Betcha he won't make that mistake again


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Had to call an wake up da boss man... Had some parts I needed locked in his office... Betcha he won't make that mistake again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2016)

Wycliff said:


> You should ride over to Ocilla then




Ain't gotta truck...




blood on the ground said:


> Had to call an wake up da boss man... Had some parts I needed locked in his office... Betcha he won't make that mistake again





That's what we say 'round here, Heck, we're up, he might as well be too . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Apr 21, 2016)

Good Morning Blood, Wycliff, Quack, and Gobblin (he will be here shortly as he never sleeps).

And speaking of never sleeping, I have been awake most all night with some really bad cramps every time that I try to lay down.  

Dang, those things hurts.

I worked my tail off yesterday as it started at 4 am and went to around midnight.  I was running wide open the entire time and I feel really tired now BUT I've got to get a shower, maybe eat a little something, get my rear in gear etc as I need to be at the airport by 5 AM.  The ONLY good news is that now I don't have to worry about it taking forever going through security as I won't have to take off my belt, shoes, underwear, have my hands swabbed for explosives, be X-rayed to the maximum etc, and dang surely won't have to bend over and have a body cavity search!!!   

The TSA can kiss my Royal tail these days as now I can by-pass most all of the hogwash garbage of "their high and mighty attitude".   Delta was right, you just have to bribe them as it is all about MONEY and TSA wants all of your money too !!!!!  

I packed my bags and unfortunately had to re-pack it three times as it was over-weight for the first time ever.  Had to eliminate a couple of pair of blue-jeans and also two shirts as well to get it finally down below 50 lbs.  The only good thing is that I don't have to pay for my checked bags BUT it has to meet the weight limit though. 

I've got an early flight this morning to Houston and this will probably be my last post for the next 2 weeks, SO guys and girls, I hope that all of you behave yourself while I am gone and I will do my best to give Teresa a big hug from all of you too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 21, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood, Wycliff, Quack, and Gobblin (he will be here shortly as he never sleeps).
> 
> And speaking of never sleeping, I have been awake most all night with some really bad cramps every time that I try to lay down.
> 
> ...



Roger that.... E-squared...over and out!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2016)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Blood, Wycliff, Quack, and Gobblin (he will be here shortly as he never sleeps).
> 
> And speaking of never sleeping, I have been awake most all night with some really bad cramps every time that I try to lay down.
> 
> ...





Safe travels bro !!!



EE prolly had 30lbs of socks packed . .


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Morning Quack, Blood, Wy, Gobble and EE. Safe travels EE and give Teresa a big hug from me for sure.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2016)

'Morning Moonbro !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2016)

Coffeebro be hiney draggin dis moanin.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Coffeebro be hiney draggin dis moanin.



tru dat


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 21, 2016)

2 mo hrs..I hope


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 21, 2016)

*Trifecta.*

Got out for a little while yesterday.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 21, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Got out for a little while yesterday.[/QUOTE
> Your gonna run outa fishes


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2016)

Good day all !!!  Somebody wake up Wybro, it's almost time to go !!


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Good day all !!!  Somebody wake up Wybro, it's almost time to go !!



Good morning, I was watching a movie


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2016)

b'fast almost done.

EE would be proud as the laundry is almost dry.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2016)

Good mornin EE, blood, Quack, Wy, Moon, and last but not least, Coffeebro!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 21, 2016)

Got me a doctas appointment dis mernin... Proly gone say I'm cray cray!


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Got me a doctas appointment dis mernin... Proly gone say I'm cray cray!



Why you wastin yo hard earned $$$ ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 21, 2016)

Jeff C. said:


> Why you wastin yo hard earned $$$ ?


----------



## Crickett (Apr 21, 2016)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Apr 21, 2016)

Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!



Howdeeee.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2016)

Saw a REALLY nice Gobbler on the way to Deepstep this morning, dood was just struttin his butt off RIGHT beside the road.  I stopped and he never quit, not 6' from my Jeep.   Ain't been too long ago he'd been riding in the back of the Jeep . .


I fanger shot him a few times, hornay lil fella never moved 2 steps.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> Got me a doctas appointment dis mernin... Proly gone say I'm cray cray!


See you there............... mine already knows I'm cray cray, but he's gonna give me SOMETHING to kick this crud or else!


Oh, mernin Folks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2016)

Keebs said:


> See you there............... mine already knows I'm cray cray, but he's gonna give me SOMETHING to kick this crud or else!
> 
> 
> Oh, mernin Folks!





Z-pack ???


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Z-pack ???


 done taken 2!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hate to hear about the crud, but glad I aint the only one. I've had this stuff for 3 weeks. Can't shake it. Fever, yucky nose, coughing up half my lungs, then the stomach stuff came.  I aint been to the doctor. 
I was just thinking this morning how did people get well way back in the day  I'm just gonna ride this one out.


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 21, 2016)

BOG = high blood pressure! Ain't taken meds in a while ... That trick ain't werkin! Back to being a lab rat!


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2016)

I do not have the crud or anything of that nature.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2016)

Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey homo3


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hate to hear about the crud, but glad I aint the only one. I've had this stuff for 3 weeks. Can't shake it. Fever, yucky nose, coughing up half my lungs, then the stomach stuff came.  I aint been to the doctor.
> I was just thinking this morning how did people get well way back in the day  I'm just gonna ride this one out.


Good Luck with that............ I got a shot today, nurse said I'd be feeling better by this afternoon, doc said tomorrow I'd be all good........ if'n I ain't, I'm calling him on it, can't take this no more.



blood on the ground said:


> BOG = high blood pressure! Ain't taken meds in a while ... That trick ain't werkin! Back to being a lab rat!


You can't play around with the BP meds........ ask Quack, I learned my lesson on that!


hdm03 said:


> I do not have the crud or anything of that nature.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Lucky you, so that means you will be at WAR South, huh?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 21, 2016)

Hahaha.  Keebs made a funny


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2016)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hahaha.  Keebs made a funny


 I luck up ery now & then........


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2016)

Drunkbro be causin blood high blood presha.


----------



## Jeff C. (Apr 21, 2016)

Ham-n-cheese sammich wiff tater chips....that is all.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 21, 2016)

Eye hads cantucky freyed shickon


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 21, 2016)

Prince died. Said he had the flu last week. Boss's wife went to see him last Thursday in ATL. He had to cancel his his first show.
Maybe I should go to the doctor after all.


----------



## Da Possum (Apr 21, 2016)

KyDawg's wife saw him in concert last Thursday????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Apr 21, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> KyDawg's wife saw him in concert last Thursday????



My WORK Boss, silly. 
I told her I bet it would be a great show. Guess it was his last.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Apr 21, 2016)

Hdm.  You ignored me and hurt my feelings.  Ya meanie


----------



## mudracing101 (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey. been busy.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2016)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Prince died. Said he had the flu last week. Boss's wife went to see him last Thursday in ATL. He had to cancel his his first show.
> Maybe I should go to the doctor after all.


MmmmHmmm, I'm tellin ya! GO!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2016)

Keebs said:


> MmmmHmmm, I'm tellin ya! GO!!



So you feel good 






talking crud here.


----------



## Keebs (Apr 21, 2016)

gobbleinwoods said:


> So you feel good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, it weren't no "miracle shot" like they said........... gonna go home & self medicate, do my netty pot, steam up the shower and go to bed!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2016)

blood on the ground said:


> BOG = high blood pressure! Ain't taken meds in a while ... That trick ain't werkin! Back to being a lab rat!





Don't play with BP bro, Keebs and I can testify to that.



Evening good peeps !!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Apr 21, 2016)

Howdy Quackbro. Any news on a truck?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2016)

Moonpie1 said:


> Howdy Quackbro. Any news on a truck?




Yessir, I still ain't got one . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2016)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yessir, I still ain't got one . .



Have they quit making them?


----------



## Wycliff (Apr 21, 2016)

Evening, who's going to start the next one. I can't post videos


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Apr 21, 2016)

elficubed asked about being hollow on the inside got me to thinking so I started a new one as this one is done.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2016)

Hello ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2016)

Is anybody out there ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 21, 2016)

Guess I need to lock this one down...


----------

